# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Υγρά ασπράδια αυγών σε συσκευασία

## ANONIO

επειδη δεν τα παω καλα με την μαγειρικη γενικα, εχω μια ερωτηση για τα ασπραδια αυγου, δεν γινεται να τιγανισουμε ολο τα αυγο και να φαμε μονο το ασπραδι και πεταμε τον κροκο? αντι να τιγανιζουμε μονο το ασπραδι?

----------


## billys15

Καντο οπως θες.Γινεται κι ετσι.Απλα επειδη ειναι "μπερδεμενα" καποιες φορες ο κροκος και το ασπραδι,θα χασεις και καποια ποσοτητα "ασπραδιου".

----------


## theodore_tsi

τηγανίσουμε;;;  :02. Shock:

----------


## Nick3

> τηγανίσουμε;;;


Ναι με μπόλικο τυρί-σαγανάκι,μπέικον,κρέμα γάλακτος και χωριάτικο λουκάνικο...  :01. lol:

----------


## theodore_tsi

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο theodore_tsi
> 
> τηγανίσουμε;;; 
> 
> 
> Ναι με μπόλικο τυρί-σαγανάκι,μπέικον,κρέμα γάλακτος και χωριάτικο λουκάνικο...



πατατούλες να βάλω ή θα το κάνω πολύ παχυντικό;;;  :02. Rabbit:   :02. Clown:   :02. Rabbit:

----------


## billys15

Theodore ασε τις πατατες γιατι τοτε ισως προστεθει κανα λιπαρο   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Billy

μην ξεχασης να χτυπησεις και κανα λιτρο Coca Cola, ετσι ρε παιδι μου για να μην σου κατσει βαρη το φαγακι.

----------


## theodore_tsi

> μην ξεχασης να χτυπησεις και κανα λιτρο Coca Cola, ετσι ρε παιδι μου για να μην σου κατσει βαρη το φαγακι.


light όμως γιατί προσέχουμε κιόλας έτσι;;;;;(καλά το έχουμε ξεφτιλίσει τελείως  :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Smile:   )

----------


## ANONIO

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!  :01. Smile:   ειπα δεν ξερω τπτ. δηλαδη το ασπραδι πως το τρωμε?

----------


## theodore_tsi

βραστό only.... 8) 

Υ.Γ: Εγώ συνήθιζα και ώμο (βλ. http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=548) αλλά ξεκίνησα whey οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος μιας και ωμό δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## ANONIO

ok σας ευχαριστω  :01. lol:

----------


## Sourlas

πεταω ασπραδια (6-10,αναλογως) στο αντικολλητικο με εναν κροκο και γινονται τελεια. Βραστα βαριεμε να καθαριζω και να περιμενω να γινουν.

----------


## Billy

κι'εγω στο αντικολλητικο τα κανω αλλα ριχνω πρωτα νερο και ετσι γινονται σαν βραστα.
αν δεν ριξεις νερο τοτε το ασπραδι κολλάει και γινεται σαν τιγανητο και παει χαμενο γιατι εγω δεν το τρωω.

----------


## jiujitSu

Δες πως τα κανω εγω
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=514

Επισης (απο παλιοτερο ποστ μου),

Τα αυγά δεν είναι σωστό να καταναλώνονται ωμά ειδικά σε τέτοιες ποσότητες γιατί στο ασπράδι του αυγού περιέχεται και μια πρωτεΐνη η Αβιδίνη που πάει και συνδέεται με την Βιοτίνη μια σημαντική βιταμίνη του συμπλέγματος B και την καθιστά ανενεργή.Στο βρασμένο αυγό όμως η αβιδίνη καταστρέφεται με την ζεστη και χάνει αυτήν την ιδιότητα της οποτε αφήνει ήσυχη την βιοτίνη.

Η βιοτίνη στο σώμα συμμετέχει σε πολλές μεταβολικές αντιδράσεις όπως η "γλυκονεογενηση" η σύνθεση των λιπαρών οξέων και αλλα. Τα συμπτώματα έλλεψης βιοτίνης αφορούν κυρίως το δέρμα και τα μαλλιά (ξηροδερμία,φαλάκρα και αλλα) αλλα μπορούν να παρουσιαστούν και νευρολογικές διαταραχές.

Επίσης στο ασπράδι του αυγού περιέχεται και το ωοβλεννοειδές (ovomucoid) που αναστέλλει την λειτουργία της Θρυψίνης (trypsin) ενός ενζύμου που με απλά λόγια θα λέγαμε ότι βοηθάει στην πέψη των πρωτεϊνών(δηλαδή τις κόβει σε μικρότερα πεπτίδια η αμινοξέα ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθούν από τον οργανισμό).

Γμτ ποναει το κολ_ρ_κι μου απο τα   :05. Squat:   ...   :01. lol:

----------


## ANONIO

μια ερωτηση ποση πρωτεινη και ποσους υδατανθρακες εχει το ενα ασπραδι αυγου?(βραστο)

----------


## gpol

ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΑΥΓΟ
*************
100 Γραμμάρια

Θερμίδες :158
Πρωτείνες σε gr :12
Λίπος σε gr :11
Υδατάνθρακες σε gr :1
Κυτταρίνη σε gr :0
Χοληστερίνη σε mg :548
Ασβέστιο σε mg :56
Σίδηρος σε mg :2 


ΑΣΠΡΑΔΙ ΜΟΝΟ (περιπου)
************
1 Τεμάχιο

Θερμίδες :16
Πρωτείνες σε gr :3
Λίπος σε gr :0
Υδατάνθρακες σε gr :0
Κυτταρίνη σε gr :0
Χοληστερίνη σε mg :0
Ασβέστιο σε mg :4
Σίδηρος σε mg :0

----------


## ANONIO

αφου εχει τοσες λιγες πρωτεινες και υδατανθρακες δεν ειναι πιο καλο το γιαουρτι απο το ασπραδι αυγου?

----------


## Antonio

όταν λες πιο καλό τι εννοείς??  :01. Evil:

----------


## Gasturb

> αφου εχει τοσες λιγες πρωτεινες και υδατανθρακες δεν ειναι πιο καλο το γιαουρτι απο το ασπραδι αυγου?


κάνε συσχέτηση αυγο = whey , γιαούρτι = casein, οπότε λύθηκε η απορία σου

Gt

----------


## ANONIO

ΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :01. Smile:   καταλαβα.

----------


## ANONIO

και μπορει να μου πει κανεις ποσα ασπραδια να τρωγω καθημερινα? και ποιες ωρες?
και επισης τα ασπραδια βοηθουν στον ογκο ετσι? η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Antonio

Αnonio μην μπερδευεσαι! 
Είναι λάθος η έκφραση που χρησιμοποιεις!Δεν υπάρχουν φαγητά όγκου και γράμμωσης!Εκτός από κάποια που είναι πολύ θρεπτικά (ή αλλιως παχυντικά) και είναι καλό να αποφεύγονται στην περίοδο της γράμμωσης.
Από την άποψη αυτή το αυγό είναι μια πολύ καλή πηγή πρωτείνης που πρέπει να υπάρχει στην διατροφή κάθε αθλούμενου. Το σκέτο ασπράδι δε είναι άριστη τροφή γιατί είναι απαλλαγμένη από λιπαρa και χολιστερίνη. 
Επομένως από ασπράδια φάε όσα έχεις ανάγκη για να καλυψεις ένα μέρος της λήψης πρωτείνης. Τώρα για ολόκληρα εγώ προτίνω όχι πάνω από 1-2 την μέρα.

----------


## silent_control

εχω ακουσει οτι οι κροκοι εχουν χοληστερινη που δεν προκαλει ομως προβληματα στον οργανισμο και επισησ εχω ακουσει οτι η τεστοστερονη κατασκεβαζετε απο χοληστερινη!
ειναι αληθεια ολα αυτα?εχω παρατηρησει οτι αν φαω 5 κροκους κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας το επομενο πρωι οταν ξυπναω....(πω να το θεσω τωρα...) "τρυπαω το παπλωμα!

----------


## ANONIO

το εχουν τα αγορακια αυτα κ ειδικα το πρωι που η τεστοστερονη ειναι αρκετη ψυλη...

----------


## silent_control

το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι κοριτσακι!  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  χαχαχα!πλακα κανω!

----------


## billys15

> εχω ακουσει οτι οι κροκοι εχουν χοληστερινη που δεν προκαλει ομως προβληματα στον οργανισμο και επισησ εχω ακουσει οτι η τεστοστερονη κατασκεβαζετε απο χοληστερινη!
> ειναι αληθεια ολα αυτα?εχω παρατηρησει οτι αν φαω 5 κροκους κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας το επομενο πρωι οταν ξυπναω....(πω να το θεσω τωρα...) "τρυπαω το παπλωμα!


Δεν ξερω αν η χοληστερινη του κροκου ειναι "καλη" και βοηθαει,αλλα ναι η τεστοστερονη κατασκευαζεται απο χοληστερινη

----------


## Gasturb

> και μπορει να μου πει κανεις ποσα ασπραδια να τρωγω καθημερινα? και ποιες ωρες?


5 ασπράδια κ 1 ολόκληρο το πρωϊ κ είσαι μια χαρά

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

ξερει κανεις αν στην ελλαδα πουλιεται ασπραδι αυγων σε υγρη μορφη σε μπουκαλια οπως στην αμερικη;

----------


## RUHL

και εγω ψαχνω επιρεαστηκα απο τον κολεμαν ο αδεφος μου λεει να παραγκειλουμε απο αμερικη αχαχχα δουλεια δεν ειχαμε   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Gasturb

Γιαννη δεν έχω δει πουθενα αλλα μήπως υπάρχει φόβος για σαλμονέλα στην υγρή τους μορφή?

----------


## ioannis1

υπαρχει αν δεν τα βρασω.αλλιως στο τηγανι ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## Gasturb

A ok σορρυ τώρα το κατάλαβα εγώ νόμιζα ότι παίρνεις την συσκευασία κ το πίνεις όπως κάνα παλιότερα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gasturb

ευκολα βρίσκεις τελικα. τσέκαρε pm για μερικες διευθύνσεις.

Σε μια καλή συσκευασία γράφει _'Each batch is pasteurised and tested for salmonella & listeria'_ οπότε μια χαρα   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Antonio

Παιδία αν βρηκαται στο ελλάντα πείτε μας κι εμας που, μπας και γλιτώσουμε απ τα τσόφλια.

----------


## Gasturb

στο έλλαντα antonio δυστυχως όχι ακομα

----------


## asdf

Kαλα σε πιο κοσμο ζειτε ??? Τα μεταλγαγμενα τα εχεται ακουσει ?  Ξυπναμε τωρα......   http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...32746090999339

----------


## Antonio

Ναι ωραία όλα αυτά αλλα τι σχέση έχουν τα μεταλλαγμένα με τα ασπράδια??  :02. Confused2:  

Επίσης στο βίντεο εκτός από τα μεταλαγμένα αναφερόταν και στα συντηρητικά, τα φυτοφάρμακα, τις ορμόνες και γενικά όλες αυτες τις επιβλαβή ουσίες που δεν υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος να αποφύγεις.

----------


## Gasturb

+1 σε ότι είπε ο αντονιο

φυσικα κ ξέρουμε που ζούμε asdf αλλα προτιμώ να ενημερώνομαι από βιβλία παρά απο την τηλεόραση. 

tv = τρομοκρατία

----------


## billys15

> tv = τρομοκρατία


Ετσι ετσι!!  :02. Chinese:

----------


## KATERINI 144

tv=για   :04. Box Sack:   :04. Box:

----------


## Niiick

μου ειπε ενας στο γυμναστηριο πως εχει στο βασιλοπουλο ,σαν αυτα που περνειι ο κολεμαν δεν εχω παει να το τσεκαρω ομως

----------


## RUHL

ακομα εδω εισαι   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   γρηγορα πηγαινε να μαθεις  :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Smile:   :01. Neutral:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπορεί να το τσεκάρει ο Γιάννης, έχει βασιλόπουλο εδώ στην Κατερίνη.  :02. Moderator:

----------


## RUHL

Κατσε να στειλουμε το νεο να μην κουραζουμε μεγαλους ανθρωπους τωρα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

αυριο παω να δω.βαρεθηκα να σπαω αυγα.  :04. Box:

----------


## Niiick

ruhl   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   με τετοιους χαρακτηρισμους την προλαβαινεις δεν την προλαβαινεις την ανασταση  :01. Mr. Green:   :04. Box:  αντε μην κανω ανταρσια και σε φαμε παλιε

----------


## RUHL

στην ηληκια ρε νεο ε νεο   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   στο φορουμ εγω γραφτηκα μετα απο σενα   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## vernon

Αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα φιλε ιωαννη σταματησα να σου πω την γνωμη μου για θεμα που αναφερεις.
υπαρχει στο εμποριο ασπραδια σε σκονη και ολοκληρο αυγο σε σκονη,κυριως για ζαχαροπλαστικη μαγειρικη.τα εχω δοκιμασει εδω και ενα τριμηνο και παει καλα.
σε απαλλασει απο την φασαρια των τσοφλιων αλλα ειναι λιγο βαρβαρο να το πιεις με νερο.δεν εχει και την καλυτερη γευση.
ριχνοντας λιγο κακαο ισως γινει καλυτερο.

----------


## RUHL

:01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   νομιζω τα εχει εντοπησει ηδη αυτα τα σε σκονη αυγα απαισια γευση αν και κανει 15 ευρω το κιλο δεν πινετε με τιποτα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

Pastuerised Egg White
1 Kg roughly 33 egg whites
Pastuerised Egg White

The whites have between 3 and 6 weeks shelf life when kept in a fridge. Once opened they should be used within 72 hours.

The beauty of these egg whites is that they are shipped fresh to you so they can then be frozen once you have them. They can also be portioned and then frozen, affording you far more portion control and also helping you avoid unnecessary waste.

Price:  £2.35

----------


## NASSER

Κυκλοφορει και στην Ελλαδα?
ΚΑταστημα??

----------


## RUHL

Aν βρεις τετοιο ελλαδα σφυρα γιατι ολο πεταω το μησο προιον και μου την λενε στο σπιτι αχχααχχα + δεν συμφερει να το πετας γιατι το πληρωνεις χωρις λογω.


μηπως ξερετε σε 100 γραμ βρασμενα ασπαρδια ποση πρωτεινη εχει?

----------


## isis

> Κυκλοφορει και στην Ελλαδα?
> ΚΑταστημα??



το pm έφυγε!   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## NASSER

> Aν βρεις τετοιο ελλαδα σφυρα γιατι ολο πεταω το μησο προιον και μου την λενε στο σπιτι αχχααχχα + δεν συμφερει να το πετας γιατι το πληρωνεις χωρις λογω.
> 
> 
> μηπως ξερετε σε 100 γραμ βρασμενα ασπαρδια ποση πρωτεινη εχει?


Γιατι δεν το μετρας χοντρικα αναποδα? Ποσα ασπραδια ζυγιζουν βρασμενα 100gr?
Πιστευω ετσι θα δωσεις την απαντηση μονος σου   :01. lol:

----------


## isis

1 μέτριο αυγό έχει περίπου 3.1 γραμ πρωτεΐνη!

----------


## RUHL

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο RUHL
> 
> Aν βρεις τετοιο ελλαδα σφυρα γιατι ολο πεταω το μησο προιον και μου την λενε στο σπιτι αχχααχχα + δεν συμφερει να το πετας γιατι το πληρωνεις χωρις λογω.
> 
> 
> μηπως ξερετε σε 100 γραμ βρασμενα ασπαρδια ποση πρωτεινη εχει?
> 
> 
> Γιατι δεν το μετρας χοντρικα αναποδα? Ποσα ασπραδια ζυγιζουν βρασμενα 100gr?
> Πιστευω ετσι θα δωσεις την απαντηση μονος σου


Επειδη θελω να ειμε λεπτομερης γιατι υπαρχουν μικρα μεσαια μεγαλα αυγα και κειμενοντε απο 15 γραμ διαφορα μεταξυ τους πχ μεσεα 50-65 

για αυτο ρωτησα ποσα εχει στα 100 γραμ για λεπτομερεια  :02. Wink:   :02. Wink:   με ξερετε μου αρεσει να τα ξεψυριζω  :02. Wink: 


ρε νασερ κατι ασχετο γιατι σε ολα τα μηνυματα σου δεν τα περνει τα quote   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   τι τρεχει επειδη βλεπω μονο σε σενα συμβαινει ουτε ενα quete κανονικο δεν μπηκε καταραμενος εισαι  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## tezaman

κατάρα! στον διάβολο χαγιάτε!  :02. Bang Head:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## NASSER

Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω Ruhl.   :01. Rolling Eyes:   :01. Rolling Eyes:   :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hotman

θα ηθελα και εγω να ρωτησω isis που μπορω να βρω παστεριωμενα ασπραδια.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Κι εγω παιδια ενδιαφερομαι για ασπραδι σε υγρη μορφή, μακαρι να τα φερει καποιος στην Ελλαδα. 
Εχω ψαξει παντως παρα πολυ και δεν εχω βρει τιποτα.
Εαν γνωριζει καποιος τιποτα, ας μας ενημερωσει κι εμας..

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ''Γι'αυτο δεν μπορουμε να γινουμε σαν τον Coleman'' :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω εψαξα στα σουπερ αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτε δυστυχως.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Και για παραγγελια on-line εχω ψαξει, αλλα κανεις σχεδον δεν στελνει αποστολες σε Ελλαδα.. 
Μαλλον επειδη θα εχουν μικρη διαρκεια ζωης, φανταζομαι... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Levrone

> Και για παραγγελια on-line εχω ψαξει, αλλα κανεις σχεδον δεν στελνει αποστολες σε Ελλαδα.. 
> Μαλλον επειδη θα εχουν μικρη διαρκεια ζωης, φανταζομαι...


σωστος 100%! και ποιος 8α εμπορευτει κατι τετοιο επισης? δεν ειναι γαλα που το ληγμενο το παιρνει πισω η εταιρεια..αν εχει μικρη ημερομηνια ληξης και δεν τα πουλησεις....

----------


## DIM.K

Ασπραδι εχω παρει απο μαγαζι με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης 6κιλ 10ευ.Στο ψυγειο κραταει λιγες μερες αφοτου ανοιχτει,4,5. Ειχα καταψυξει ποσοτητες των 200γρ και τις εφαγα σταδιακα περιπου σε 2 μηνες(δικια μου πρωτοβουλια)Το ασπραδι εχει περιπου 10 με 12% πρωτεινη. Ολα αυτα στη λαρισα, το μαγαζι λεγετε Γκουθας

----------


## flowin_through

6 κιλα 10 ευρω??? Αυτο ειναι πιο φτηνο και απο whey... Εισαι σιγουρος? Απο αυριο θα γυρισω ολα τα μαγαζια με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης.

----------


## Levrone

ναι αλλα αυτο ειναι παστεριωμενο? θα μου πεις θα το ψησεις ετσι κι αλλιως..χμμ.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Ασπραδι εχω παρει απο μαγαζι με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης 6κιλ 10ευ.Στο ψυγειο κραταει λιγες μερες αφοτου ανοιχτει,4,5. Ειχα καταψυξει ποσοτητες των 200γρ και τις εφαγα σταδιακα περιπου σε 2 μηνες(δικια μου πρωτοβουλια)Το ασπραδι εχει περιπου 10 με 12% πρωτεινη. Ολα αυτα στη λαρισα, το μαγαζι λεγετε Γκουθας


Ρε συ και γω απο Λαρισα ειμαι.Που ειναι αυτο το μαγαζι?Ενδιαφερομαι οπωσδηποτε να παρω

----------


## DIM.K

Ειναι παστεριομενο. Το μαγαζι ειναι σε ενα στενο της βολου αναμεσα στις γραμμες του τρενου και στην παλαια εθνικη, στη γωνια για το στενο ειναι μαγαζι με μοτο(Αλεξανδρακης).Εχει και σκονη αλβουμινης(αφυδατωμενο ασπραδι) νομιζω 11ευ το κιλο,αυτο κραταει πολυ αλλα δεν πινεται, εχει ασχυμη γευση ουτε  με αναμιξη αλλης πρωτεινης. Το δοκιμασα με γιαουρτι μεχρι μια κουταλια σε 200γρ γιαουρτι και ηταν ανεκτο. Την σκονη τη δοκιμασα και σε ομελετα με υπολογισμενη ποσοτητα νερου αλλα πικριζε. Η 6κιλη σακουλα για ομελετες ειναι οτι πρεπει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## isis

*liquid egg whites τώρα και στην Αγγλία*

----------


## nightshark

πλενεις καλα τα αβγα τα βραζεις και μετα αφερεις τον κροκο και μαζι με το τσοφλι τα αλεθεις σε μιξερ,επειτα τα σιγοβραζεις με γαλα και τα αποθηκεθεις σε συσκεθασια τραπακ με συστημα αφερεσεις αερα,ετσι εχεις αυτο που θες

----------


## albertob30

τελικα στην ελλαδα υπαρχουν ? αν ξερει καποιος ας πει που..

----------


## DIM.K

Γεια σας παιδια, στη Λαρισα που μενω ασπραδι βρησκω σε μαγαζι με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης 6 κιλα περιπου 10ευρω.Ειναι παστεριομενο και διαρκει λιγες μερες μετα το ανοιγμα της συσκευασιας, αν και γραφει πως δεν κανει το καταψυχο σε μεριδες και το εχω κρατησει μεχρι και 3 μηνες και ολα ΟΚ.
Το μαγαζι εχει και σκονη ασπραδι 1 κιλο 11ευρω. Μπορουσα να το φαω μονο με γιαουρτι, σε ροφηματα δεν πινοταν.
Απο το foroum νομιζω ειχα βρει οτι η σκονη ειναι 70,80%πρωτεινη και το ασπραδι
γραφει η συσκευασια 10με12%πρωτεινη.
Επισης γραφει με αυγα 60,65γρ στο κιλο εχει 31ασπραδια περιπου.
Το μαγαζι λεγεται Γκουθας,

ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## salpas18

γιατι ρε παιδια δν σπατε τα αυγα ωμα βγαζετε το κιτρινο και το ασπρο που μενει το ριχνουμε στο τηγανι με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γεια σας παιδια, στη Λαρισα που μενω ασπραδι βρησκω σε μαγαζι με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης 6 κιλα περιπου 10ευρω.Ειναι παστεριομενο και διαρκει λιγες μερες μετα το ανοιγμα της συσκευασιας, αν και γραφει πως δεν κανει το καταψυχο σε μεριδες και το εχω κρατησει μεχρι και 3 μηνες και ολα ΟΚ.
> Το μαγαζι εχει και σκονη ασπραδι 1 κιλο 11ευρω. Μπορουσα να το φαω μονο με γιαουρτι, σε ροφηματα δεν πινοταν.
> Απο το foroum νομιζω ειχα βρει οτι η σκονη ειναι 70,80%πρωτεινη και το ασπραδι
> γραφει η συσκευασια 10με12%πρωτεινη.
> Επισης γραφει με αυγα 60,65γρ στο κιλο εχει 31ασπραδια περιπου.
> Το μαγαζι λεγεται Γκουθας,
> 
> ελπιζω να βοηθησα.


θενκς DIM.K.

----------


## Daem

πόσα γραμμ σκονης ασπραδι αυγου ειναι ικανοποιητικα;
εδω πατρα σε μεγαλα ζαχαροπλαστεια απλα απαντανε οτι δεν εχουν και οτι χρησιμοποιουν "μονο" φρεσκα αυγα
κατι μου παν για carrefour και συσκευασιες των 100γρ σε φακελακια και βεροπουλο

----------


## kostas852456

στην Αμερικη που επερνα συσκευασιες 500μλ τα επινα κανονικα οπως ηταν ανωστο τελιος αλλα αν το βαλεις με χυμό ειναι οκ.

----------


## Doctorg

_Απο το ΒΗΜΑ:_
*Το αβγό προάγεται σε σούπερ τροφή .*

*Αποτελεί μία από τις πιο υγιεινές και πλούσιες σε θρεπτικά συστατικά πηγές, όπως ανακάλυψαν βρετανοί διατροφολόγοι.* 

*ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ* Το ταπεινό αβγό, το οποίο έχει κατά καιρούς κατηγορηθεί για πρόκληση προβλημάτων υγείας, όπως η αύξηση της χοληστερόλης, αποδεικνύεται τελικώς ότι αποτελεί υπερτροφή αφού βοηθά γενικώς στη διατήρηση της υγείας, ενώ μπορεί ακόμη και να συμβάλει στη μάχη ενάντια στην παχυσαρκία, σύμφωνα με νέα μελέτη. 

Βρετανοί διατροφολόγοι ανακάλυψαν ότι τα αβγά είναι μία από τις πιο υγιεινές και πλούσιες σε θρεπτικά συστατικά τροφές και συνιστούν κατανάλωση τουλάχιστον ενός αβγού ημερησίως για καλή υγεία. 

Σύμφωνα με μελέτη τους που αναμένεται να δημοσιευθεί στο επιστημονικό έντυπο «Νutrition and Food Science», τα αβγά μπορούν να παίξουν σημαντικό ρόλο σε ό,τι αφορά τόσο τη διατήρηση της ισορροπίας του οργανισμού όσο και τη δίαιτα. Τα αποτελέσματα προέκυψαν έπειτα από ανάλυση 71 προηγούμενων μελετών που εξέταζαν τη διατροφική αξία των αβγών, καθώς και τον ρόλο που μπορούν να διαδραματίσουν στην απώλεια βάρους. 

Οπως φάνηκε, τα αβγά δεν έχουν πολλές θερμίδες, ενώ παράλληλα αποτελούν πλούσια πηγή πρωτεΐνης και άλλων ζωτικής σημασίας θρεπτικών συστατικών, όπως η βιταμίνη D, η βιταμίνη Β12, το σελήνιο και η χολίνη. Σε ό,τι αφορά συγκεκριμένα τη βιταμίνη D, στη μελέτη επισημαίνεται ότι ένα αβγό παρέχει περισσότερο από το 20% της απαιτού μενης ημερήσιας δόσης πρόσληψης της βιταμίνης. Αυτό είναι άκρως σημαντικό δεδομένου ότι η έλλειψη της βιταμίνης D συνδέεται με προβλήματα στα οστά, με καρδιοπάθειες, με σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, με διαταραχές του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος, με προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας, ακόμη και με καρκίνο. 

Παράλληλα, η ανάλυση με τίτλο «Τhe Νutritional Ρroperties and Ηealth Βenefits of Εggs» επιβεβαίωσε ότι μεταξύ των πρωτεϊνούχων τροφών το αβγό περιέχει το πιο πλούσιο μείγμα αμινοξέων, άκρως σημαντικών για τα παιδιά, τους εφήβους και τους νεαρούς ενηλίκους. Σημειώνεται ότι η ισορροπία αμινοξέων είναι απαραίτητη για τη σωστή ανάπτυξη του οργανισμού, αλλά και για την «επιδιόρθωση» τυχόν βλαβών του. 

Η μελέτη έδειξε μάλιστα τις ομάδες του πληθυσμού που μπορούν να ωφεληθούν περισσότερο από την κατανάλωση αβγών. Πρόκειται μεταξύ άλλων για τα παιδιά, τους εφήβους, τους ηλικιωμένους, καθώς και για τα άτομα που καταναλώνουν πολύ κρέας και εκείνα που δεν πίνουν αρκετό γάλα. 

Τα υψηλά επίπεδα αντιοξειδωτικών που περιέχονται επίσης στα αβγά μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην πρόληψη προβλημάτων όπως η εκφύλιση της ωχράς κηλίδας, μια σοβαρή πάθηση των οφθαλμών που αποτελεί την κύρια αιτία τύφλωσης ηλικιωμένων ατόμων στον δυτικό κόσμο.

----------


## giorgospet

Η χοληστερίνη που περιέχει ο κρόκος είναι η γνωστή καλή χοληστερίνη hdl η οποία καθαρίζει τις αρτηρίες  γι΄αυτό τρώτε άφοβα. Η άποψη ότι το αυγό ανεβάζει γενικά την χοληστερίνη ΄΄εχει απομυθιοποιηθεί πλέον ,από αρκετές μελέτες. :01. Wink:

----------


## VIRUSGR

me tin salmonela omws ti ginetai?einai anapofekth?k an prosvlithoume apo authn poia einai ta sumptwmata?

----------


## Devil

> me tin salmonela omws ti ginetai?einai anapofekth?k an prosvlithoume apo authn poia einai ta sumptwmata?


καλητερα να μαγειρευεις τα αυγα για να την αποφυγεις

----------


## StormRid3r

Καλησπερα.

Προσφατα ειδα το Invincible του Ronnie Coleman. Το πρωι λοιπον που σηκωνοτανε, εφτιαχνε μια ωραια ομελετα με αυτο: http://www.eggology.com/Public/Produ...ites/index.cfm

Ασπραδια αυγου, ετοιμα για χρηση!!!!! Ξερετε αν υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο η καποιο παρομοιο προιον στην Ελλαδα??? Το βρισκω πολυ χρησιμο.....

----------


## thanasis reaction

στη λαρισα υπαρχει.

----------


## jimmy007

Eλπίζω να τα περνάνε από μηχάνημα για σαλμονέλα...

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> στη λαρισα υπαρχει.




υπαρχει το ιδιο, δηλαδη παστεριωμενα ασπραδια αυγων..??? ή μηπως εννοείς ασπραδια σε σκονη..???

----------


## thanasis reaction

οχι σκονη!ασπραδια αυγων σε συσκευασια 2 η' 5 κιλων αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## Zylo

αυτο με ενδιαφερει και εμενα.....το αν θα το βρουμε εδω δε νομιζω ν μ νιαζει τοσο οσο το αν εχουν περασει απο μηχανημα για σαλμονελα.....αμα ειναι και εχει περασει τοτε απο εξωτερικο θα το παραγγειλω ....

----------


## Zylo

τελικα ειναι τεσταρισμενο απο σαλμονελα....στο λινκ που εδωσε ο φιλος γραφει και αυτο:
Over a decade later there have been several imitators, but ONLY Eggology is pure, fresh, organic, cage free, tested for salmonella & listeria, kosher, pasteurized, USDA approved, and environmentally friendly. 
πιστευω οτι θα το παρω...

----------


## Devil

πουλανε κατι τετοιο σε ενα γνωστο site απο αγγλια....

----------


## giannis_s

Όποιος έχει "μέσον" ζαχαροπλάστη ή φούρναρη μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά και εδώ..είχα βρει κάποιον αλλά έφερνε 5κιλά και το θέμα είναι πως όταν το ανοίξεις πρέπει να το καταναλώσεις εντός λίγων ημερών, (περίπου 4-5)
Αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως αυτό αντιστοιχή σε 1 λίτρο την ημέρα (δλδ 33 ασπράδια όπως λένε οι συσκευασίες), για εμένα είναι πολύ..
Φίλος όμως έχει βρει ζαχαροπλάστη που του φέρνει 1λτ με 2€ νομίζω..απλά φέρνει μόνο σε εκείνον, αραιά και που και κατόπιν γκρίνιας...
Τέσπα, όποιος έχει όρεξη αν ψαχτεί εκεί που λέω θα βρει κάτι σίγουρα...
*ΠΟΤΕ* όμως μην τα καταναλώνεται ωμά (αναφέρομαι στο αμινοξύ αβιδίνη, και όχι στο ενδεχόμενο σαλμονέλας..)

----------


## leftis

Έχουμε κανα νέο για αυτά? Φαίνονται πολύ βολικά. Υπάρχει τίποτα τέτοιο στην Αθήνα?

----------


## Marios1991

Παιδια οποιος ξερει καμια ιστοσελιδα για να παραγγειλουμε απο αυτα ας μου κανει ενα pm pls...

----------


## leftis

Δύσκολο να υπάρχει στην ελλάδα αλλά ας ελπίσουμε

----------


## karouzos_k9

> επειδη δεν τα παω καλα με την μαγειρικη γενικα, εχω μια ερωτηση για τα ασπραδια αυγου, δεν γινεται να τιγανισουμε ολο τα αυγο και να φαμε μονο το ασπραδι και πεταμε τον κροκο? αντι να τιγανιζουμε μονο το ασπραδι?


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ  ΕΜΕΝΑ.ΥΠΑΡΧΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ 2ΛΙΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ 5ΛΙΤΡΑ ΠΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΜΕΝΑ ΑΣΠΡΑΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΛΗΞΗΣ.ΠΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΣΚΕΤΑ Η ΜΕ ΧΥΜΟ,Η ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΠΡΩΙ - ΒΡΑΔΥ

----------


## rey1989

αυτο το έχω δει σε site του εξωτερικού , υπάρχουν και Ελλάδα?

----------


## GREEK POWER

Γκουγκλαρε και θα τα βρεις :01. Wink:

----------


## Keirox

Κανονικό ασπράδι είναι, σκέτο δεν νομίζω να πίνετε.. (μπορεί κιολας αλλα φένεται απαίσιο) εγώ το κάνω ομελέτα/τηγανίζω συνήθως.. δεν αξίζει όμως να σου πώ την αλήθεια, τα αυγά είναι φθηνότερα (εδω που είμαι τουλάχιστον).

----------


## rey1989

σκεφτόμουν να αγοράζω σε μπουκάλι γιατι τώρα παίρνω 12 αυγά την ημέρα και πετάω τους κρόκους , μην πανε χαμένοι. το googlαρα και βρήκα εταιρίες αλλα δεν βλέπω τιμές να δω αν συμφέρει  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> σκεφτόμουν να αγοράζω σε μπουκάλι γιατι τώρα παίρνω 12 αυγά την ημέρα και πετάω τους κρόκους , μην πανε χαμένοι. το googlαρα και βρήκα εταιρίες αλλα δεν βλέπω τιμές να δω αν συμφέρει


στο μακρο κιφφισου π πηγα κ πηρα βρηκα 5λιτρο με 8,9-10,90 δε θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα καπου εκει.και 5 λιτρα μαν ειναι ΠΟΛΛΑ αυγα....

----------


## Keirox

> σκεφτόμουν να αγοράζω σε μπουκάλι γιατι τώρα παίρνω 12 αυγά την ημέρα και πετάω τους κρόκους , μην πανε χαμένοι. το googlαρα και βρήκα εταιρίες αλλα δεν βλέπω τιμές να δω αν συμφέρει


Τρώγε και τους κρόκους δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα (απλά να χωράνε στης θερμίδες/μάκρο σου). Δεν δημιουργούν χολιστερίνη ούτε έχουν κακά λιπαρά.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7882850.stm
http://www.health.harvard.edu/press_.../egg-nutrition

----------


## rey1989

δεν τους πετάω γιατι φοβάμαι την χοληστερίνη και τα κακά λιπαρά απλά όσες φορές έχω φάει πάνω απο ένα κρόκο σε μια μέρα με πειράζει για κάποιο λόγο. Γιαυτό και έχω μονο έναν στο πρωινό μου με τα 6 ασπράδια. :01. Wink: 




> στο μακρο κιφφισου π πηγα κ πηρα βρηκα 5λιτρο με 8,9-10,90 δε θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα καπου εκει.και 5 λιτρα μαν ειναι ΠΟΛΛΑ αυγα....


θα κοιτάξω σου Ρίου να δω αν έχει και θα πάρω. Πάντως την 6αδα τα αυγά τα παίρνω 1 euro από ένα  supermarket της γειτονιάς μου, 5 ltr ασπράδι πόσα ασπράδια να ειναι ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μετακίνησα μερικά ποστ που αφορούσαν τα ασπράδια αυγού σε μπουκάλι για να είναι συγκεντρωμένα σε προϋπάρχων τόπικ  :03. Thumb up: 

Ασπράδια αυγών σε συσκευασία

----------


## agisilaos

> γιατι ρε παιδια δν σπατε τα αυγα ωμα βγαζετε το κιτρινο και το ασπρο που μενει το ριχνουμε στο τηγανι με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο....


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## average_joe

> θα κοιτάξω σου Ρίου να δω αν έχει και θα πάρω. Πάντως την 6αδα τα αυγά τα παίρνω 1 euro από ένα  supermarket της γειτονιάς μου, 5 ltr ασπράδι πόσα ασπράδια να ειναι ?


ενα μεγαλο εχει γυρω στα 40γρ ασπραδι οποτε υπολογιζε γυρω στα 125.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Έχω βρει μπουκάλια του λίτρου σε γνωστό bulk site αλλά μετά το άνοιγμα της συσκευασίας πρέπει να καταναλωθεί εντός 2-3 ημερών.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε έχω αγοράσει ακόμη, έστω δοκιμαστικά. 
Λογικά θα ισχύει το ίδιο και για τα 5κιλα που λέτε..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Keirox

> Έχω βρει μπουκάλια του λίτρου σε γνωστό bulk site αλλά μετά το άνοιγμα της συσκευασίας πρέπει να καταναλωθεί εντός 2-3 ημερών.
> Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε έχω αγοράσει ακόμη, έστω δοκιμαστικά. 
> Λογικά θα ισχύει το ίδιο και για τα 5κιλα που λέτε..


Ναι, το ίδιο είναι. Πρέπει να καταναλωθούν το πολύ εντώς 3-4 ημερών αλλιος χαλάνε (και μυρίζουν απαίσια  :01. Mr. Green: )!

----------


## rey1989

> Έχω βρει μπουκάλια του λίτρου σε γνωστό bulk site αλλά μετά το άνοιγμα της συσκευασίας* πρέπει να καταναλωθεί εντός 2-3 ημερών*.
> Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε έχω αγοράσει ακόμη, έστω δοκιμαστικά. 
> Λογικά θα ισχύει το ίδιο και για τα 5κιλα που λέτε..






> Ναι, το ίδιο είναι. Πρέπει να καταναλωθούν το πολύ εντός 3-4 ημερών αλλιώς χαλάνε (και *μυρίζουν απαίσια* )!


τελικά θα συνεχίσω τα φρέσκα γιατί δεν με βολεύει , θα χαλάσουν.
αν και σκεφτόμουν να φτιάχνω τα πιτάκια του μήνα και να τα βάζω στην κατάψυξη , δεν ξέρω όμως κατα πόσο είναι θρεπτικά και θα τρώγονται .. γιατι κατεψυγμένα ίσως να είναι αηδία. :02. Puke:

----------


## tolis93

εγω το βαζα στη καταψυξη το μπουκαλι μετα.ουτε πετρωνε ουτε τπτ.κ κραταγε κανα 2 βδομαδες.ε παραπανω δν ηθελε βασικα στο 12ημερο ειχε φυγει.βολευει για να φτιαχνεις πρωτεινοσεικ αν εχεις ξεμηνει απο πρωτεινη η αν θες κατι διαφορετικο.για παραλια ειναι οτι πρεπει :01. Mr. Green:  ακομα κ στο καφε να ριξεις λιγο δε καταλαβαινεις διαφορα.ναι το κανα κ αυτο ο καφρος

----------


## No Fear

> στο μακρο κιφφισου π πηγα κ πηρα βρηκα 5λιτρο με 8,9-10,90 δε θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα καπου εκει.και 5 λιτρα μαν ειναι ΠΟΛΛΑ αυγα....


Εγω απο εκει παιρνω συσκευασιες του λιτρου,οποτε ειμαι Αθηνα.Εχουν φερει και 5λιτρες?Ειναι στο ιδιο διαδρομο με τα αυγα,τερμα μεσα Τολη?

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω απο εκει παιρνω συσκευασιες του λιτρου,οποτε ειμαι Αθηνα.Εχουν φερει και 5λιτρες?Ειναι στο ιδιο διαδρομο με τα αυγα,τερμα μεσα Τολη?


το πενταλιτρο το παιρνω απο τα ψυγεια εκει π εχουν τα γαλατα κτλπ εχουν κατι σαντυγες κ τετοια κ το χουν κατω κατω σε ενα ωραιοτατο μπετονακι. μου παν οτι θα φερουν κ σε σκονη κ θα τα εχουν στα ζαχαροπλαστικης αλλα δε το πλησιαζω σε σκονη.ειπαμε

----------


## No Fear

> το πενταλιτρο το παιρνω απο τα ψυγεια εκει π εχουν τα γαλατα κτλπ εχουν κατι σαντυγες κ τετοια κ το χουν κατω κατω σε ενα ωραιοτατο μπετονακι. μου παν οτι θα φερουν κ σε σκονη κ θα τα εχουν στα ζαχαροπλαστικης αλλα δε το πλησιαζω σε σκονη.ειπαμε


Καταλαβα,οταν ειχα ρωτησει τοτε που ειχα πρωτοπαρει,δεν μου ειχαν πει για αυτο.
Αν συμφερει οικονομικα,την επομενη φορα θα παρω κανενα τετοιο.
Νασαι καλα Τολη! :01. Wink:

----------


## tvg5

Μόλις ξυπνάω Eggology και Quaker Qrits, επηρεασμένος από τον Coleman όμως απο τότε που τα συνδίασα δεν έχω φάει τίποτα άλλο για πρωινό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

αν ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει το ιδιο και στα μακρο της υπολοιπης ελλαδας ενημερωνει..εγω την αλλη φορα που θα παω θα ρωτησω.

----------


## mitsoulas

Μια φορα που δοκιμασα να φαω ομο ασπραδι κοντεψα να κανω εμετο απορω πως ορισμενοι το καταφερνουν να πιουν αυτην την αηδια  :02. Shock:  απο τοτε μονο βραστο ή στο τηγανακι. Και επειδη ειμαι και απο τους ανθρωπους που λυπαμαι να πεταξω το φαγητο ειδικα την σημερον ημερα που εξω πειναει κοσμος , να φαω το ασπραδι και να πεταξω τον κροκο ετσι λοιπον τρωω δυο αυγα ολοκληρα και καθαριζω. Προσεχω βεβαια την εβδομαδα να μην ξεπερναω τους τεσσερις κροκους λογω χοληστερινης απο οτι εχω ακουσει.

----------


## tolis93

> Μια φορα που δοκιμασα να φαω ομο ασπραδι κοντεψα να κανω εμετο απορω πως ορισμενοι το καταφερνουν να πιουν αυτην την αηδια  απο τοτε μονο βραστο ή στο τηγανακι. Και επειδη ειμαι και απο τους ανθρωπους που λυπαμαι να πεταξω το φαγητο ειδικα την σημερον ημερα που εξω πειναει κοσμος , να φαω το ασπραδι και να πεταξω τον κροκο ετσι λοιπον τρωω δυο αυγα ολοκληρα και καθαριζω. Προσεχω βεβαια την εβδομαδα να μην ξεπερναω τους τεσσερις κροκους λογω χοληστερινης απο οτι εχω ακουσει.


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...AF%CE%BD%CE%B7


http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pi...leID=5638&la=1

ολα δικα σου :01. Smile:

----------


## mitsoulas

:02. Wave:  Σε ευχαριστω φιλε οποτε μπορω να τρωω αφοβα κροκους αρκει να προσεχω τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα που περνω την ημερα αλλος ενας μυθος καταριφτηκε τελικα  :01. Smile Wide:  μια ερωτηση να κανω  :07. Question:  ποσα λιπαρα εχει ενας κροκος και ποσα κορεσμενα ξερεις  :07. Question:  γιατι εχω και προβλημα με το λιπος.

----------


## giwrgaras

Καλησπερα, ισως χαζη ερωτηση αλλα μια φορα την βδομαδα βραζω καπου 50 αυγα τα οποια κ συντηρω μεχρι και 7-8 μερες στο ψυγειο μεχρι να τα καταναλωσω για λογους ευκολιας (για να μην τα βραζω καθε μερα απο λιγα). Υπαρχει κινδυνος σαλμονελας ή να αλοιωνεται η θρεπτικη τους αξια σε πρωτεινες γιατι ετσι ακουσα? Αν οχι, μπορω κιολας να τα καθαριζω ολα μαζι απο τσοφλια για να τα εχω ετοιμα? Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## koukoutsaki

Καλησπερα 
αΑυτο που ξερω να σου πω σιγουρα ειναι οτι με τα τσοφλια πρεπει να τα βγαλεις στο ψυγειο, μην τα ξεφλουδισεις,τωρα εγω δε θα τα αφηνα μια βδομαδα, αλλα μεχρι 5 μερες :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Apollonas

Εδω το πασχα τα αφηνουν εξω 10 μερες οχι στο ψυγειο δε παθαινουν τπτ βραστα με λιγο αλατι μεσα και μην τα ξεφλουδισεις δε παιζει μια να χαλασουν...!!! Εξαλλου αν χαλασει μυριζει χειροτερα και απο πριτς......οποτε θα το καταλαβεις...  :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

> Εδω το πασχα τα αφηνουν εξω 10 μερες οχι στο ψυγειο δε παθαινουν τπτ βραστα με λιγο αλατι μεσα και μην τα ξεφλουδισεις δε παιζει μια να χαλασουν...!!! Εξαλλου αν χαλασει μυριζει χειροτερα και απο πριτς......οποτε θα το καταλαβεις...


Χειροτερα απο πριτς;  :03. Bowdown:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## gym

> Καλησπερα 
> αΑυτο που ξερω να σου πω σιγουρα ειναι οτι με* τα τσοφλια πρεπει να τα βγαλεις στο ψυγειο, μην τα ξεφλουδισεις*,τωρα εγω δε θα τα αφηνα μια βδομαδα, αλλα μεχρι 5 μερες


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  με επιφυλαξη μεχρι και 7 αλλα στανταρ 5

----------


## Apollonas

> Χειροτερα απο πριτς;


 Χαχαχχα έμα πια...!! Αμπουλα σκέτη σου λέω...!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jim-jimakos

εγω αυτο κάνω.. τα αφηνω 5-6 μέρες και είναι  :03. Thumb up: 

εχω παρατηρήσει σε ενα που το ειχα ξεχάσει καμιά 10αριά μέρες.... μόλις το "ξεφλούδισα" ήταν μαλακό λες και είχε λιώσει. μάλλον θα είχε αλλοιωθεί.
Και μην συγκρίνετε τα Πασχαλινά αυγά... με τόσα χημικά που έχουν φάει στο βαψιμο, λογικό είναι να μην παθαίνουν τίποτα, είναι σαν "βαλσαμωμένα", εγω προσωπικά τα αποφευγω

----------


## Apollonas

> εγω αυτο κάνω.. τα αφηνω 5-6 μέρες και είναι εχω παρατηρήσει σε ενα που το ειχα ξεχάσει καμιά 10αριά μέρες.... μόλις το "ξεφλούδισα" ήταν μαλακό λες και είχε λιώσει. μάλλον θα είχε αλλοιωθεί.Και μην συγκρίνετε τα Πασχαλινά αυγά... με τόσα χημικά που έχουν φάει στο βαψιμο, λογικό είναι να μην παθαίνουν τίποτα, είναι σαν "βαλσαμωμένα", εγω προσωπικά τα αποφευγω


 Μα δεν εχει σχεση το τσοφλι με το εσωτερικο...εγω με 8 που τρωω καθε μερα δε προλαβαινει να μεινει τπτ...αλλη πατεντα ειναι βραστα απο βραδυς και φατα το πρωι...

----------


## giwrgaras

παντως δεν ξερω αν τρωτε κ τους κροκους γτ συμφωνα με ερευνες απο το 2008 οι κροκοι ειναι ακινδυνοι ενω περιεχουν 3 γρ πρωτεινης κ 6 γρ καλου λιπους. Εγω τρωω μεχρι 2 κροκους το πολυ καθε μερα, τα υπολοιπα μονο ασπραδια

----------


## Ariel

> Εδω το πασχα τα αφηνουν εξω 10 μερες οχι στο ψυγειο δε παθαινουν τπτ βραστα με λιγο αλατι μεσα και μην τα ξεφλουδισεις δε παιζει μια να χαλασουν...!!! Εξαλλου αν χαλασει μυριζει χειροτερα και απο πριτς......οποτε θα το καταλαβεις...


χαχαχαχ...κλαιωωωωωω :01. Mr. Green: 
εχω διαβασει πως οι κροκοι στο ψυγειο αντεχουν μια το πολυ 2 μερες...απο κει και περα...ναι..πας με τη μυρωδια! :01. Razz:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Apollonas

> χαχαχαχ...κλαιωωωωωωεχω διαβασει πως οι κροκοι στο ψυγειο αντεχουν μια το πολυ 2 μερες...απο κει και περα...ναι..πας με τη μυρωδια!


 Όλοι έχετε διαβασει για τους κροκους, μονο εγω περασα στο σταδιο της πραξης...:/ Εγω λεβεντη μου τους τρωω και 5 μέρες μετά (εμβολια του στρατου ανοσια). Απλα μην τα καθαρισεις, βρασε λιγα και βαλτα στο ψυγειο αν τα φοβασαι..

----------


## leftis

Φρέσκο φρέσκο από το facebook του Πάρη Νικολάου. Τα βρήκε στο macro λέει. Είναι μόνο παστεριωμένα ασπράδια.

----------


## Ηλαπ

Τα macro ειναι σουπερ μαρκετ?????  :02. Shock:

----------


## Lao

> Φρέσκο φρέσκο από το facebook του Πάρη Νικολάου. Τα βρήκε στο macro λέει. Είναι μόνο παστεριωμένα ασπράδια.


Έχουμε καμιά ιδέα πόσα γρ πρωτείνη βγάζει ένα ποτήρι (250 ml);

----------


## leftis

> Έχουμε καμιά ιδέα πόσα γρ πρωτείνη βγάζει ένα ποτήρι (250 ml);



Ξέρω οτι το ενα λίτρο είναι 33 ασπραδια. So, do the math.

----------


## Lao

> Ξέρω οτι το ενα λίτρο είναι 33 ασπραδια. So, do the math.


Βρήκα το εξής:

http://www.sovimo.gr/pdf/LIQUIDeng-01.pdf

Αυτό είναι;

----------


## Ηλαπ

εγω βρηκα αυτο http://www.ebbze.gr/details2.php?lan...pid=179&page=1 αλλα δν εχει πληροφοριες

----------


## Lao

> Βρήκα το εξής:
> 
> http://www.sovimo.gr/pdf/LIQUIDeng-01.pdf
> 
> Αυτό είναι;


Λοιπόν, εάν διαβάζω και καταλαβαίνω σωστά, στο 1kg Egg Whites έχουμε 9% πρωτεϊνη, άρα 90 γραμμάρια.

Επομένως, 90 / 4 = *22,5 γραμμάρια ανά ποτήρι 250 ml*.

Not bad!

----------


## ελμερ

Μπορουμε να μαθουμε ποσο κοστιζει το λιτρο?ξερει καποιος? :01. Unsure:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## leftis

Θα πάω αύριο στο μάκρο παλλήνης και θα σας πώ.

----------


## vaggan

υπαρχει η ovo fresco τους ειχα παρει τηλ και μου ειχαν πει 3 ευρω το λιτρο  αν θυμαμαι καλα.πιστευω πως κωλολεει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: δυστυχως στην περιοχη μου δεν φερνουν

----------


## vaggan

http://www.ovofresco.gr/proionta.php

----------


## leftis

Αν όντως είναι 3€ το κιλό λέει πολύ γιατί είναι 30 ασπράδια ουσιαστικά. 3,χχ έδινα για 30 αυγά εκ των οποίων τα περισσότερα τα έτρωγα ασπράδια μόνο...
Πως παραγγέλνουμε όμως?

----------


## primordial

Τους βλέπω να τρώνε καμία φρίκη με τις παραγγελίες που μπορεί να δεχτούν αν μας πούνε τον τρόπο κ εάν φυσικά μπορούν να πουλήσουν...!!!
Έχουν πολλά στόματα να θρέψουν (ζωή να έχουμε... :01. Mr. Green: )... όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά σκέφτομαι τις καημένες τις κοτούλες, ξεκινάνε υπερωρίες μου φαίνεται.

----------


## tolis93

εχει στο μακρο αλλα στο μακρο κηφφισου παιδες.καλως η κακως μονο εκει.μακαρι να χε κ στο μακρο παλληνης αλλα εφεραν μια γυρα κ τα κοψαν.εχει μηλησει κανενας με την εταιρια η να παρω πρωτοβουλια να αρχισουν παραγκελιες?παντως πηρα και πρωτεινη αυγου σε σκονη απο το μπαχαρ και δε με χαλασε καθολου μα καθολου

----------


## ΙΟΝ

> εχει στο μακρο αλλα στο μακρο κηφφισου παιδες.καλως η κακως μονο εκει.μακαρι να χε κ στο μακρο παλληνης αλλα εφεραν μια γυρα κ τα κοψαν.εχει μηλησει κανενας με την εταιρια η να παρω πρωτοβουλια να αρχισουν παραγκελιες?παντως πηρα και πρωτεινη αυγου σε σκονη απο το μπαχαρ και δε με χαλασε καθολου μα καθολου


εμενα τουλαχιστον αλμπουμινη που δοκιμασα δεν πινοταν με τιποτα τι δοκιμασα και με hemo αλλα τιποτα απαισια γευση 
πιστευω ο χυμος.. να ειναι καλυτερος

----------


## tolis93

> εμενα τουλαχιστον αλμπουμινη που δοκιμασα δεν πινοταν με τιποτα τι δοκιμασα και με hemo αλλα τιποτα απαισια γευση 
> πιστευω ο χυμος.. να ειναι καλυτερος


σκετο δε τρωγεται νταξει.αλλα ανακατευεται τελεια σε πιτακια μεσα σε γαλα κτλπ.ακομα κ αν βραζεις μακαρονια η ρυζι π τραβανε νερο κ ριξεις μεσα πρωτεινη αυγου (ουσιαστικα ασπραδι σε σκονη) το τραβανε.αρκει να βαλεις οσο νερο θελουν για να τραβηξουν.(ανα 100 γρ 300 μλ νερο)
τωρα το συγκεκριμενο παντα στο αντικολλητικο το βαζα κ το κανα πιιτακια οποτε....

εστειλα κ μειλ στην εταιρια.περιμενω απαντηση

----------


## Lao

Παιδιά, να τα βάλουμε λίγο κάτω;

Έστω ότι η τιμή είναι 3 ευρώ το λίτρο.

Με αυτά τα 3 ευρώ, παίρνουμε 4 ποτήρια, 22,5 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνη το καθένα.

Ας πάρουμε π.χ. την Whey Shake, η οποία κάνει κάπου 50 ευρώ, στο scoop βγάζει 23 γραμμάρια και αρκεί για περίπου 70 scoops.

Με 50 ευρώ, αγοράζουμε 16-17 λίτρα από το παρόν, άρα 16x4=64 ποτήρια των 22,5 γρ πρωτεϊνη το καθένα.

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ: Μια οικονομική και αξιοπρεπής Whey, συμφέρει περισσότερο.  :01. Wink:

----------


## leftis

> Παιδιά, να τα βάλουμε λίγο κάτω;
> 
> Έστω ότι η τιμή είναι 3 ευρώ το λίτρο.
> 
> Με αυτά τα 3 ευρώ, παίρνουμε 4 ποτήρια, 22,5 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνη το καθένα.
> 
> Ας πάρουμε π.χ. την Whey Shake, η οποία κάνει κάπου 50 ευρώ, στο scoop βγάζει 23 γραμμάρια και αρκεί για περίπου 70 scoops.
> 
> Με 50 ευρώ, αγοράζουμε 16-17 λίτρα από το παρόν, άρα 16x4=64 ποτήρια των 22,5 γρ πρωτεϊνη το καθένα.
> ...



Άλλη χρήση το ένα, άλλη χρήση το άλλο παρ'όλα αυτά. Επίσης πληρώνεις το ότι δεν χρειάζεται πλεόν να σπας και να διαχωρίζεις αυγά. Και σε σχέση με μια 30αδα αυγών που την έπερνα 3κάτι € αν θυμάμαι καλά νομίζω συμφέρει.

----------


## Lao

> Άλλη χρήση το ένα, άλλη χρήση το άλλο παρ'όλα αυτά. Επίσης πληρώνεις το ότι δεν χρειάζεται πλεόν να σπας και να διαχωρίζεις αυγά. Και σε σχέση με μια 30αδα αυγών που την έπερνα 3κάτι € αν θυμάμαι καλά νομίζω συμφέρει.


Την πρωτεϊνη δεν θέλουμε βρε leftis;  :01. Wink: 

Προφανώς και το να σπας και να διαχωρίζεις αυγά δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά, αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει και με το παρόν, πάντα σε σχέση με την Whey.

----------


## leftis

> Την πρωτεϊνη δεν θέλουμε βρε leftis; 
> 
> Προφανώς και το να σπας και να διαχωρίζεις αυγά δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά, αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει και με το παρόν, πάντα σε σχέση με την Whey.


Ναι, την πρωτείνη θέλουμε αλλά δεν έχουν την ίδια χρήση παρ'όλα αυτά. Τα αυγά τα βάζουμε σε πιτάκια, και χίλιες δυο συνταγές δεν μπορούμε να παίρνουμε όλη μας την πρωτείνη από whey. Καταντάει μονότονο

----------


## Lao

> Ναι, την πρωτείνη θέλουμε αλλά δεν έχουν την ίδια χρήση παρ'όλα αυτά. Τα αυγά τα βάζουμε σε πιτάκια, και χίλιες δυο συνταγές δεν μπορούμε να παίρνουμε όλη μας την πρωτείνη από whey. Καταντάει μονότονο


Σε αυτό που λες δεν έχω αντίρρηση. Απλά συνέκρινα το value for money κάνοντας την ίδια χρήση. :08. Toast:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν θελουμε την πρωτεινη (καλα μην βαρατε την θελουμε) , θελουμε τα ασπραδια για ευκολια ωστε να φτιαξουμε την ομελετα , το πιτακι και μπαρες! Να μασησουμε και λιγο τροφη!

Αν και εμενα με εχει βολεψει το εξης.. Πλαστικα ποτηρια 500ml απο τα μακρο 2ευρω/50τεμ , σπαω τα ασπραδια 1-2 κροκους και τα χτυπαω στο μιξερ για 5δευτερολεπτα. Αν θελουμε συμπληρωνουμε βρωμη. ουτε πλυσιμο δευτερο πιατο/πηρουνι ουτε τιποτα!

----------


## tolis93

μαλλον γινεται κανονικοτατος εφοδιασμος μαγκες. πηρα μειλ και με ρωτησαν για ποιο προιον ενδιαφερομαι.λογικα για τις ποσοτητες π το θελω τη δουλεια τη κοβω να προμηθευει γυρω γυρω  απο εκει π ειναι.μωλις απαντησουν ενημερωνω

----------


## nicknick

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47116
> 
> Φρέσκο φρέσκο από το facebook του Πάρη Νικολάου. Τα βρήκε στο macro λέει. Είναι μόνο παστεριωμένα ασπράδια.




Ειναι καλη φαση τοσο καιρο ο μονος λογος που δεν ειχα παρει ειναι οτι ευρισκα κατι οτι να ναι μαρκες απο κατι οτι να ναι χωρες του εξωτερικου..

Οχι οτι ντε και καλα θα παθαινα κατι αλλα στο συγγεκριμενο θεμα  ειμαι πολυ επιφιλακτικος ιδιως με τον τροπο συντηρησης κατα τη μεταφορα τους απο την αλλη ακρη της ευρωπης ως εδω..

Απο οτι βλεπω ομως ειναι  απο ελληνικη εταιρεια οποτε το ψηνω ασχημα.. Τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι κανονικα η χανει λογω της παστεριωσης?

----------


## tolis93

> Ειναι καλη φαση τοσο καιρο ο μονος λογος που δεν ειχα παρει ειναι οτι ευρισκα κατι οτι να ναι μαρκες απο κατι οτι να ναι χωρες του εξωτερικου..
> 
> Οχι οτι ντε και καλα θα παθαινα κατι αλλα στο συγγεκριμενο θεμα  ειμαι πολυ επιφιλακτικος ιδιως με τον τροπο συντηρησης κατα τη μεταφορα τους απο την αλλη ακρη της ευρωπης ως εδω..
> 
> Απο οτι βλεπω ομως ειναι  απο ελληνικη εταιρεια οποτε το ψηνω ασχημα.. Τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι κανονικα η χανει λογω της παστεριωσης?


πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστα κατω.αλλα και παλι.λιγο περισσοτερο να βαλει κανεις σε σχεση με το να πεταει κροκους...καλυτερο το θεωρω

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Προσωπικα δε θα επαιρνα ποτε ασπραδια μεσα σε μπουκαλια η κουτια εκτος και μονο αν ημουν αμερικη που το θεμα "ασπραδια σε συσκευασια" ειναι επιστημη και το κανουν αρκετα χρονια. 

Δεν εμπιστευομαι τον καθε τυχαιο που κανει δοκιμες στην ευρωπη.

----------


## gym

> Προσωπικα δε θα επαιρνα ποτε ασπραδια μεσα σε μπουκαλια η κουτια ε*κτος και μονο αν ημουν αμερικη που το θεμα "ασπραδια σε συσκευασια" ειναι επιστημη και το κανουν αρκετα χρονια. 
> *
> Δεν εμπιστευομαι τον καθε τυχαιο που κανει δοκιμες στην ευρωπη.


μπα...και παλι ρε συ...θα εμπιστευτεις ασπραδια σε μπουκαλι?> :02. Shock: 
αν ησουν εκει ειναι τοσο φθηνα ολα κ σε τοσο μεγαλυτερες συσκευασιες που συμφερει...

μην κοιταμε μονο την ευκολια μας...σε λιγο θα βγαλουνε κ ασπραδια σε κρεμα δηλαδη ελεος

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Παιδια εγω ανακαλυψα στο ''Νιτσιακο'' χαρτινα κουτια (σαν του χυμου) τους ενος λιτρου με ασπραδια και πραγματικα μου εχουν λυσει τα χερια!
Τωρα οσο για τη τιμη τους αυτο παιζει, επειδη ειναι σχετικα καινουργιο προιον εχουν χασει λιγο τη μπαλα, τη μια μου τα δινουν 3 ευρω και την αλλη 3,5...
Οπως και να 'χει συμφερει και πολυ μαλιστα και γλυτωνουνε τη μανουρα να χωριζουμε κροκους και απραδια καθως επισης γλυτωνουμε χωρο στο ψυγειο απο τις καρτελες με τ 'αυγα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

θεμιστοκλης απο που τατσιμπας αυτα?
επι της ευκαιριας. μωλις με πηραν τηλεφωνο.απο αυριο θα φερνουν στο μακρο παλλινης οποιος ενδιαφερεται .... :01. Wink:  χρυσα αυγα τα συσκευαζει. οσο για το οτι εινα ισε μπουκαλι εμενα δε μ λεει τπτ.οτι κανω σπιτι μ κανουν κ εκει.κρατανε τους κροκους για αλλο αναλογο μπουκαλι.κ τα παστεριωνουν κιολας...

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> θεμιστοκλης απο που τατσιμπας αυτα?
> επι της ευκαιριας. μωλις με πηραν τηλεφωνο.απο αυριο θα φερνουν στο μακρο παλλινης οποιος ενδιαφερεται .... χρυσα αυγα τα συσκευαζει. οσο για το οτι εινα ισε μπουκαλι εμενα δε μ λεει τπτ.οτι κανω σπιτι μ κανουν κ εκει.κρατανε τους κροκους για αλλο αναλογο μπουκαλι.κ τα παστεριωνουν κιολας...


Απο το ΝΙΤΣΙΑΚΟ, ειναι καταστηματα που πουλαν μονο πουλερικα και γαλακτοκομικα.
Ειναι σε χαρτοκουτο, 1 λιτρο, παστεριωμενα και ομογενοποιημενα και παραγονται στην ελλαδα! Τωρα που κοιταω το κουτι εχει και σαιτ, www.ovofresco.gr

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> μπα...και παλι ρε συ...θα εμπιστευτεις ασπραδια σε μπουκαλι?>
> αν ησουν εκει ειναι τοσο φθηνα ολα κ σε τοσο μεγαλυτερες συσκευασιες που συμφερει...
> 
> μην κοιταμε μονο την ευκολια μας...σε λιγο θα βγαλουνε κ ασπραδια σε κρεμα δηλαδη ελεος


Ελενη,μου ειχαν φερει φωτογραφιες απο αμερικανικα σουπερμαρκετ 2 φιλοι οταν πηγαν για το natural olympia και ομολογω οτι μπορει να μη τα εμπιστευομαι 100% αλλα τα λυμπιστικα!! (ειχε με γευση φυστικοβουτυρο-σοκολατα-βανιλια)  :01. Wink: 

Επισης εχεις απολυτο δικιο για την ευκολια διοτι ψαχνουν ολοι τροπους να γλυτωσουν χρονο.(των 5 λεπτων) Καλο θα ηταν εφοσον μπορουμε και παιρνουμε φρεσκα αυγα αντι για παρασκευασμενα οπως σε αλλες χωρες να μη χαλιομαστε για τον χρονο που αφιερωνουμε στο σπασιμο. :08. Toast:

----------


## gym

> Ελενη,μου ειχαν φερει φωτογραφιες απο αμερικανικα σουπερμαρκετ 2 φιλοι οταν πηγαν για το natural olympia και ομολογω οτι μπορει να μη τα εμπιστευομαι 100% αλλα τα λυμπιστικα!! *(ειχε με γευση φυστικοβουτυρο-σοκολατα-βανιλια)* 
> 
> Επισης εχεις απολυτο δικιο για την ευκολια διοτι ψαχνουν ολοι τροπους να γλυτωσουν χρονο.(των 5 λεπτων) Καλο θα ηταν εφοσον μπορουμε και παιρνουμε φρεσκα αυγα αντι για παρασκευασμενα οπως σε αλλες χωρες να μη χαλιομαστε για τον χρονο που αφιερωνουμε στο σπασιμο.


νταξει με επεισες....τι αλλο θα ακουσω θεε μου...ασπραδι σε συσκευασια με γευση σοκολατα κιολας... :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke: 


βρε τσοφλι κ παλι τσοφλι... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Οπως το βλεπει ο καθενας !  :01. Wink:   :08. Toast:

----------


## leftis

Γιατί ρε παιδιά, τα αυγά που παίρνουμε με τον κατακίτρινο κρόκο είναι πιο φυσικά? Να έχει κάποιος κότες δικές του και να τα τρώει φρέσκα να πώ οκ αλλά ούτε με τα αυγά που αγοράζουμε ξέρουμε τι παίζει.

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Τι πιστευεις οτι μπορει να εχουν? Η αυγοπαραγωγη ειναι απλη για να πουλησουν φθηνα, και μπορει να γινει αρκετα συνθετη (οπως με οποιο αλλο ζωο) για να φτασεις απο την ποιοτητα Γ στην ποιοτητα ΑΑ

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Σκεψου απλα οτι 1 κοτα μεγαλωνει σε 30 μερες,γιαυτο το κοτοπουλο ειναι το πιο φτηνο κρεας.Οποτε τα ασπραδια εχουν γελοια τιμη.

----------


## kokolakis

τηλ-> γιαγια αυγα....! την επομενη ερχετε με τα κτελ κουτα με καμια κατοσταρα.....!  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Γιατί ρε παιδιά, τα αυγά που παίρνουμε με τον κατακίτρινο κρόκο είναι πιο φυσικά? Να έχει κάποιος κότες δικές του και να τα τρώει φρέσκα να πώ οκ αλλά ούτε με τα αυγά που αγοράζουμε ξέρουμε τι παίζει.


εγω εχω δικες μου κοτες :02. Nana na nana:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω εχω δικες μου κοτες


σε φανταζομαι καπως ετσι αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## tolis93

πηγα χθες μακρο.πηρα και τα αυγουλακια μ.εφεραν και στης παλλινης.απλα η τιμη τσουζει λιγο.2,80 πληρωσα αλλα με 50 ασπραδια μεσα χαλαλι.τα συγκεκριμενα δε χαλανε σε 3-4 μερες αλλα λεει συνισταται γρηγορη καταναλωση.δλδ καμια βδομαδα με 10 μερες απο οτι μ παν.ε 50 αυγα ειν αυτα  :01. Mr. Green:  η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει ωραια γευση παντως σα τα κανονικα αυγα θα λεγα.δε καταλαβα διαφορα.σα να σπασα αυγα να τα βαλα σε μπουκαλι κ να τα παιρνω

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

Για οσους μενουν προς νοτια προαστεια,εδω θα συχναζετε πλεον
http://levantabio.blogspot.gr/2011/12/blog-post.html

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

3,48 ευρα το λιτρο.αρκετα καλα και χωρις σπασιμο αυγων και νευρων.

----------


## vaggan

> πηγα χθες μακρο.πηρα και τα αυγουλακια μ.εφεραν και στης παλλινης.απλα η τιμη τσουζει λιγο.2,80 πληρωσα αλλα με 50 ασπραδια μεσα χαλαλι.τα συγκεκριμενα δε χαλανε σε 3-4 μερες αλλα λεει συνισταται γρηγορη καταναλωση.δλδ καμια βδομαδα με 10 μερες απο οτι μ παν.ε 50 αυγα ειν αυτα  η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει ωραια γευση παντως σα τα κανονικα αυγα θα λεγα.δε καταλαβα διαφορα.σα να σπασα αυγα να τα βαλα σε μπουκαλι κ να τα παιρνω


με 2,80 50 ασπραδια αυγων μεσα? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: παμφθηνο ειναι ρε συ τολη...ποια εταιρια ειναι?

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

επισης στη γλυφαδα με 2κιλα και 5κιλα παστεριωμενα ασπραδια.
http://www.krokos-eggs.gr/index.php?cPath=36

----------


## tolis93

> με 2,80 50 ασπραδια αυγων μεσα?παμφθηνο ειναι ρε συ τολη...ποια εταιρια ειναι?


αυτα εδω ειναι.κ εχει κ αναμεικτα κ κροκους αλλα λιγο πιο ακριβα.δλδ 3,40 και 3,80 αν θυμαμαι καλα.συμφερει γιατι επαιρνα τα 30 με 3,70-3,80 και τωρα παιρνω 50 με τοσο και δε καθαριζω τσοφλια κιολας

----------


## deluxe

Μπορεις να το πιεις και ετσι χυμα; Εφοσον ειναι παστεριωμενο και απαλλαγμενο απο την σαλμονελα, οπως λενε..

----------


## spartan77

> επισης στη γλυφαδα με 2κιλα και 5κιλα παστεριωμενα ασπραδια.
> http://www.krokos-eggs.gr/index.php?cPath=36



ωραιος :03. Thumb up: 
η δουλεια μου ειναι πολυ κοντα θα το προτιμησω :08. Turtle:  
ξερεις τιμες 2κιλα και 5κιλα ασπραδια?

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

οχι,ακομα δεν εχω παει να παρω.παρε τους τηλεφωνο

----------


## tolis93

> Μπορεις να το πιεις και ετσι χυμα; Εφοσον ειναι παστεριωμενο και απαλλαγμενο απο την σαλμονελα, οπως λενε..


δε θες να το κανεις αυτο...μεχρι κ εγω π ειμαι σαπιλας δε το καταφερα.για εμετο ειναι ετσι ωμο λογω παστεριωσης δεν εχει γευση αυγο.αν το αναμιξεις με πρωτεινη μαλτο η κατι αλλο λογικα πινεται.απλα εχει περιεργη γευση ωμο

----------


## koulara!

και πως το συνδυαζεις αυτο ρε μαγκες?δλδ παιρνεις το βουκαλι και ριχνεις μια ποσοτητα στο τιγανη και βγαινει ομελετα?τετοια φαση?

----------


## tolis93

> και πως το συνδυαζεις αυτο ρε μαγκες?δλδ παιρνεις το βουκαλι και ριχνεις μια ποσοτητα στο τιγανη και βγαινει ομελετα?τετοια φαση?


η σε πιτακια βρωμης η σε κεικ με βρωμη κτλπ :01. Wink:

----------


## koulara!

ειναι ασφαλη ομως ρε φιλε!?

----------


## tolis93

> ειναι ασφαλη ομως ρε φιλε!?


κοιτα μεσα στην εταιρια δε δουλευω.αλλα το ιδιο δε ρωτας κ για τις σκονες?το ιδιο δε ρωτας για τους υδατανθρακες σου και ακομα κ για τα αυγα π παιρνεις?η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει ονομα στο θεμα αυγων.απλα τα παστεριωνουν κ τα χωριζουν.μετα σε μπουκαλια κ στο εμποριο.μη σ πω για μενα πιο ασφαλη ειναι.αν κ δε καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις ασφαλη.τι να εχουν δηλαδη?ισα ισα περνανε κ παστεριωση αυτα

----------


## kostas321

> επισης στη γλυφαδα με 2κιλα και 5κιλα παστεριωμενα ασπραδια.
> http://www.krokos-eggs.gr/index.php?cPath=36


Παιδια,ξερει κανεις αν συνεργαζεται καποια μεγαλη αλυσιδα σουπερ μαρκετ πχ καρφουρ,βεροπουλος,βασιλοπουλος κλπ με την κροκος?? Επειδη η γλφαδα μου πεφτει μακρυα  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια,ξερει κανεις αν συνεργαζεται καποια μεγαλη αλυσιδα σουπερ μαρκετ πχ καρφουρ,βεροπουλος,βασιλοπουλος κλπ με την κροκος?? Επειδη η γλφαδα μου πεφτει μακρυα


 απο οσο ξερω μονο με ζαχαροπλαστεια συνεργαζονται γιατι χρησιμοποιειται ευρεως το αυγο στη παρασκευη γλυκων.αν εισαι μακρυα απο γλυφαδα και δε μπορεις να μπεις σε μακρο παρε σβαρνα τα ζαχαροπλαστεια η μιλησε με την εταιρια :01. Wink:  εγω ετσι εκανα κ εφεραν και στο μακρο παλληνης

----------


## antreas111

Γεια σας παίδες θα ηθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν είναι καλό το ασπράδι αυγού και ποσά ασπράδια να πίνω την ημέρα...Kάνουν κακό τα ασπράδια?και αν κάνουν...που?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τι σχέση είχε με τα Νέα Μέλη και το άνοιξες εκεί;

Btw, στο συγχώνευσα. Διάβασε τα παραπάνω ποστ αλλά και αυτό: Αυγά

----------


## kostas321

Οκ βλεπω να τα δοκιμαζω ολα :01. Razz:  Να σαι καλα!

----------


## SGP

παιδια χρειαζετε η ειδικη καρτα για να ψωνισεισ απο τα μακρο??αλλιως δεν γινεται ε?

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια χρειαζετε η ειδικη καρτα για να ψωνισεισ απο τα μακρο??αλλιως δεν γινεται ε?


δυστυχως

----------


## spiroskafk

Υπάρχει κανα παλικάρι απο εδώ που μένει πάτρα και ξέρει που μπορώ να βρω ασπράδια αυγών σε συσκευασία? Μέχρι και στο μάκρο έφτασα(και ας μένω στην αλλη ακρη  :02. Bang Head:  ) και δεν βρήκα...έχω ρωτήσει και σε βασιλόπουλο και τίποτα....

----------


## T0ny

Για Παγκράτι-Ζωγράφου-Καισαριανή όποιος γνωρίζει αν πουλάει που8ενά ας μας το πεί!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ska

Βρηκα ασπραδι αυγου σε συσκευασια του 1 λιτρου σε καταστημα με βιολογικα προιοντα στο Περιστερι,εκανε 3,20 και ειχε μεσα περιπου 30 ασπραδια

----------


## nikos salma

ρε παιδια παιζει να ξερει κανεις αν πουλανε καπου μπουκαλια με ασπραδια αυγου?????????

----------


## NASSER

υπάρχει ήδη θέμα... δεν χρησιμοποίησες την αναζήτηση? 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...AF%CE%B1/page8

----------


## Mitsen

να κάνω μια ερώτηση? 
Εφόσον το ασπράδι πλέον είναι έξω από το τσόφλι, χίμα, δεν χαλάνε τα θρεπτικά συστατικά του? :01. Unsure: 

Λογικά το συσκευασμένο ασπράδι δεν θα εμπεριέχει συντηρητικά? :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Mitsen σίγουρα θα περιέχει συντηρητικά. Ότι είναι σε συσκευασία που έχει μέρες διάρκειας κατανάλωσης, έχει συντηρητικά μέσα. Μόνο ορισμένες αποξηραμένες τροφές- φρούτα καμιά φορά δεν έχουν, αλλά και αυτό πλέον σπάνιο στο εμπόριο.

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

ασπραδακια αυγων στη γλυφαδα 

http://www.krokos-eggs.gr/index.php?cPath=36

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Turbolifter

Τα εχω δοκιμασει αυτα που ποσταρε η FITNESS GIRL. Μεσα στο χαρτονι εχει μια πλαστικη σακουλα με ταπα. Παστεριωμενα ειναι, οποτε, μπορεις να τα πιεις και ετσι!

Δεν κραταει πολυ στο ψυγειο, αλλα, μπορεις να το βαλεις στην καταψυξη για οσο θες. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν το ξεπαγωνεις, για καποιο λογο δεν γινεται πιτακι... Σπαει η συνοχη οταν το ψηνεις και σπαει νευρα.

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

> Τα εχω δοκιμασει αυτα που ποσταρε η FITNESS GIRL. Μεσα στο χαρτονι εχει μια πλαστικη σακουλα με ταπα. Παστεριωμενα ειναι, οποτε, μπορεις να τα πιεις και ετσι!
> 
> Δεν κραταει πολυ στο ψυγειο, αλλα, μπορεις να το βαλεις στην καταψυξη για οσο θες. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν το ξεπαγωνεις, για καποιο λογο δεν γινεται πιτακι... Σπαει η συνοχη οταν το ψηνεις και σπαει νευρα.


ποσες μερες σου κρατησανε στο ψυγειο ?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

μιλησε κανεις για πιτακι ? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

> μιλησε κανεις για πιτακι ?


μ αυτο φτιαχνεις πιτακι για ενα μηνα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Turbolifter

> ποσες μερες σου κρατησανε στο ψυγειο ?


Ειχα αγορασει 10 x 2kg. Δεν μου εδινε λιγοτερα ο προμυθευτης. Εχει ημερομηνια ληξης πανω αλλα ηταν κατω απο μηνα...
Αν το ανοιξεις κραταει λιγοτερο απο την αναγραφομενη. Εκτος κι αν το κανεις σε αποστειρωμενο περιβαλλον!
Το τελευταιο που ειχα ξεπαγωσει, ειχαν περασει ηδη 3 μηνες απο την ημερομηνια ληξης και δεν επαθα τπτ.
Για ζαχαροπλαστεια προοριζονται αυτα κυριως..

200γρ / γευμα θελεις για 20γρ πρωτεινης. 10 γευματα βγαζει το 2kg. Αν σου δωσει 1, μια χαρα ειναι!

Η τιμη ειναι ιδια με το να βρεις 5ευρω τα 30 μεγαλα αυγα. Αν τα αγοραζεις πιο ακριβα, συμφερει να το αγορασεις γιατι κερδιζεις χρονο.

----------


## Action man

> Βρηκα ασπραδι αυγου σε συσκευασια του 1 λιτρου σε καταστημα με βιολογικα προιοντα στο Περιστερι,εκανε 3,20 και ειχε μεσα περιπου 30 ασπραδια


Το κατάστημα αυτό είναι επί της Θηβών; Δίπλα στη στάση του Μετρό προς Αιγάλεω; 
Γενικότερα,ξέρει κανείς κάπου κοντά Περιστέρι-Αιγάλεω-Πειραιά ή ακόμα και Αθήνα που μπορώ να βρώ;

----------


## just chris

> ασπραδακια αυγων στη γλυφαδα 
> 
> http://www.krokos-eggs.gr/index.php?cPath=36


fit αν παρεις απο δαυτο,ενημερωσε σχετικα με γευση κτλ τι λεει?
δεν νομιζω να φτανει την ομελετουλα του φρεσκου ασπραδιου....

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

> fit αν παρεις απο δαυτο,ενημερωσε σχετικα με γευση κτλ τι λεει?
> δεν νομιζω να φτανει την ομελετουλα του φρεσκου ασπραδιου....


οκ αν παρω θα σου πω

----------


## anastacia

λοιπον παιδια σχετικα με το ασπραδι.
πηρα τηλ. στη κροκος στη γλυφαδα και ναι μεν δινουν λιανικη τη συσκευασια των 2κιλων η οποια ομως περιεχει γυρω στα 60 απραδια και πρεπει εφοσον ανοιχθει να καταναλωθει σε δυο μερες . -πραγμα αδυνατον για εμενα-
βρηκα λοιπον και αγορασα ασπραδι ενος λιτρου απο την οvofresko, το οποιο αφου ανοιχθει πρεπει να καταναλωθει εντος 6 ημερων. μεχρι εδω οκ αλλου ειναι το προβλημα. στη συσκευασια γραφει πως πρεπει να διατηρειται σε ψυγειο και σε θερμοκρασια απο 0 εως 3 βαθμων. αυτη τη στιγμη εχω ενα θερμομετρο ψυγειο μου, το εχω βαλει σε διαφορα σημεια , εχω κατεβασει τερμα κατω τη θερμοκρασια και η πιο χαμηλη θερμοκρασια που ειχα ηταν 5 βαθμοι. τωρα δε ξερω ποσο ευαισθητο ειναι το παστεριωμενο ασπραδαλλα αν δε καταφερω να πετυχω τη θερμοκρασια δε θα ξανααγορασω

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αναστασία τα ψυγεία έχουνε θερμοστάτη, μήπως δε το έχεις ρυθμισμένο στο τέρμα γι αυτό δεν ρίχνει άλλο τη θερμοκρασία; 
Η θερμοκρασία συντήρησης τροφίμων, θεωρητικά είναι στους 4 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα είναι γιατί το ένα να έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 2 ημέρες και το άλλο 6? Διαφορετικός βαθμός παστερίωσης ίσως  :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

> λοιπον παιδια σχετικα με το ασπραδι.
> πηρα τηλ. στη κροκος στη γλυφαδα και ναι μεν δινουν λιανικη τη συσκευασια των 2κιλων η οποια ομως περιεχει γυρω στα 60 απραδια και πρεπει εφοσον ανοιχθει να καταναλωθει σε δυο μερες . -πραγμα αδυνατον για εμενα-
> βρηκα λοιπον και αγορασα ασπραδι ενος λιτρου απο την οvofresko, το οποιο αφου ανοιχθει πρεπει να καταναλωθει εντος 6 ημερων. μεχρι εδω οκ αλλου ειναι το προβλημα. στη συσκευασια γραφει πως πρεπει να διατηρειται σε ψυγειο και σε θερμοκρασια απο 0 εως 3 βαθμων. αυτη τη στιγμη εχω ενα θερμομετρο ψυγειο μου, το εχω βαλει σε διαφορα σημεια , εχω κατεβασει τερμα κατω τη θερμοκρασια και η πιο χαμηλη θερμοκρασια που ειχα ηταν 5 βαθμοι. τωρα δε ξερω ποσο ευαισθητο ειναι το παστεριωμενο ασπραδαλλα αν δε καταφερω να πετυχω τη θερμοκρασια δε θα ξανααγορασω


που το βρηκες? σε ποιο σουπερ μαρκετ γιατι με ενδιαφερει

----------


## Giannistzn

> Αναστασία τα ψυγεία έχουνε θερμοστάτη, μήπως δε το έχεις ρυθμισμένο στο τέρμα γι αυτό δεν ρίχνει άλλο τη θερμοκρασία; 
> Η θερμοκρασία συντήρησης τροφίμων, θεωρητικά είναι στους 4 βαθμούς Κελσίου.
> 
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα είναι γιατί το ένα να έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 2 ημέρες και το άλλο 6? *Διαφορετικός βαθμός παστερίωσης ίσως*


Δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αυτο. Η παστεριωση ειτε ταχεια ειτε βραδεια (εχει να κανει με σχεση χρονου/θερμοκρασιας που υφισταται θερμικη επεξεργασια το προΐον) εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.

Ισως να εχει να κανει με συντηριτικα (αν βαζουν) ή με παραπληροφορηση

----------


## anastacia

> που το βρηκες? σε ποιο σουπερ μαρκετ γιατι με ενδιαφερει


 θα παρεις τον ηλεκτρικο και στο μαρουσι στο σταθμο διπλα απο τα goodys υπαρχει ενα μαναβικο. εκει

----------


## anastacia

> Δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αυτο. Η παστεριωση ειτε ταχεια ειτε βραδεια (εχει να κανει με σχεση χρονου/θερμοκρασιας που υφισταται θερμικη επεξεργασια το προΐον) εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
> 
> Ισως να εχει να κανει με συντηριτικα (αν βαζουν) ή με παραπληροφορηση


η αληθεια ειναι πως εχει μεσα συντηριτικο αλλα απο τα ακινδυνα.  τωρα σχετικα με τις πληροφοριες οπως ειπα πηρα τηλ στο κροκο και μιλησα με την υπευθυνη για το ασπραδι, ενω στη δευτερη περιπτωση απλα διαβαζω οτι γραφει η συσκευασια

----------


## RAMBO

Σε εστιατοριο που δουλευα παλιοτερα χρησιμοποιουσαν κροκο και ασπραδι σε μπουκαλι σαν αυτα για το γαλα,αντεχε αν θυμαμαι καλα κανα 3ημερο..

----------


## john39

καλο ειναι ναμην βαριεστε και να γαοραζεται φρεσκα αυγα.η τιμη ειναι μια χαρα.
δεν ειανι δυνατον να τρωμε τα παντα αμφιβολου προελευσεως,
κανουμε γυμναστικη και θελουμε να ειμαστε πανω απο ολα υγιεις.
δυστιχως με ολο αυτο το τρυπακι σε συμπληρωματα και ευκολες λυσεις πολλοι καταληγουν να αρωσταινουν πιο συχνα απο υπερβαρους και αγυμναστους

----------


## tolis93

τι εννοεις ? :01. Unsure:  τι ειδους ασθενειες εννοω. ισως να εξαρταται τη καταναλωση π κανει κανεις.αν οντως παθαινει κανεις κατι απο αυτα.προσωπικα αυγα παστεριωμενα χρησιμοποιω αρκετα συχνα δν επαθα ποτε κατι :01. Unsure:

----------


## john39

> τι εννοεις ? τι ειδους ασθενειες εννοω. ισως να εξαρταται τη καταναλωση π κανει κανεις.αν οντως παθαινει κανεις κατι απο αυτα.προσωπικα αυγα παστεριωμενα χρησιμοποιω αρκετα συχνα δν επαθα ποτε κατι


μιλησα γενικα για συμπληρωματα οχι για τα παστεριωμενα αυγα,
για εμενα ειναι αθλιο να αγοραζουμε παστεριωμενα αυγα οταν μπορουμε να παρουμε απο την λαικη 30 αυγα large 5ε
η παστεριωση απο  μονη της καταστρεφει πολυτιμα συστατικα.
επισης ουδειςγνωριζει την προελευση αυτων των αυγων ,τα αυγα πλεον εχουν τυπωμενο επανο τους αριθμο ελενγχου,
με τις διοξινες,,την σογια και το ενα καρο που βαζουν παντου καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε τις ευκολες λυσεις.
τα ασπραδια αυτα προοριζοντε για την ζαχαροπλαστικη και οχι για να τα καταναλωνει καποιος 10-10,οταν αναμειχθουν με τα 1000 μυρια μεσα σε μια τουρτα 2-3 ασπραδια δεν υπαρχει θεμα αφου δεν τρωωει κανεις 3 τουρτες,
θεμα ομως υπαρχει αν δεν ειναι καλα οταν φας 10 ασπραδια τετοια
για εμενα με τιποτα/
καποτε υπηρχε μια εταιρια ελληνικη που εβγαζε πρωτεινη αυγου..δεν γραφω ονομα ...
απ εξω εγραφε θαυματα!!..τελικα εγινε ελεγχος και βρηκαν οτι 1)εβαζε μεσα και το κελυφος  για να κερδιζει ακομη πιο πολλα,, 2)δεν τα επλεναν καν!!!,τοτε δεν ειχε γινει θορυβος ουτε για διοξινες ουτε για ασθενειες των πτηνων..
οι ανθρωποι τα εβαζαν ολα μεσα και εκαναν παστηριωση για να μην παθει κανεις σαλμονελα....
..την εκλεισε ο εοφ

----------


## just chris

guys μολις σημερα πηρα ασπραδι αυγου παστεριωμενο egg pro
απο 'δω http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...372,bs.1,d.Yms
δεν εχει καμια μα καμια διαφορα απο το φρεσκο ασπραδι,εφτιαξα ομελετα κ βγηκε τελεια.συμφερει κ 
σου λυνει τα χερια.το συνιστω με κλειστα ματια

----------


## vaggan

> guys μολις σημερα πηρα ασπραδι αυγου παστεριωμενο egg pro
> απο 'δω http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...372,bs.1,d.Yms
> δεν εχει καμια μα καμια διαφορα απο το φρεσκο ασπραδι,εφτιαξα ομελετα κ βγηκε τελεια.συμφερει κ 
> σου λυνει τα χερια.το συνιστω με κλειστα ματια


ποσο εχει το κουτι φιλε ποσα ασπραδια μεσα?

----------


## polygyros156

το πηρα και εγω απο makro 31 ασπραδια λεει το κουτι 1κιλο βαρος καλη λυση  και οχι ακριβη γυρω στα 3 ευρω και κατι βγαινει

----------


## just chris

εχει μεσα ασπραδια απο 30 αυγα κ κανει 3 ευρω παρακαλω!!!

----------


## polygyros156

τωρα κατι παραπανω κανει δεν θυμαμαι σιγουρα αλλα συμφερει και λογω του οτι ειναι παστεριωμενα καταπινεται και ομως
στο τηγανι δεν τα εβαλα ακομα δυο φορες ηπια μαζι με βρωμη.31 ασπραδια λεει το κουτι σιγουρα συμφερει αρκετα σε σχεση με τα ολοκληρα αυγα 
γιατι δεν παει τιποτα χαμενο στην τριανταδα ολοκληρων αβγων τα 20 οι κροκοι πηγαιναν χαμενοι....

----------


## just chris

το eggpro πηρες κ 'συ ή καποιο αλλο?

----------


## vaggan

> το eggpro πηρες κ 'συ ή καποιο αλλο?


μπορω και να τα παραγγειλω αυτα??βλεπω οτι εχει 5 κιλες και 10 κιλες συσκευασιες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

στελνουν μονο σε εστιατορια ποσοτητες,πρεπει να πας απο 'κει.εχει στη σοφοκλεους 20,εγω εκει πηγα.
μην παρεις ποσοτητα βαγγ,οταν το ανοιξεις κραταει 3 με 4 ημερες.κ νομιζω 20 μερες με 1 μηνα στο ψυγειο,κλειστο παντα.οποτε παρε μονοκιλο κ βλεπεις....

----------


## vaggan

> στελνουν μονο σε εστιατορια ποσοτητες,πρεπει να πας απο 'κει.εχει στη σοφοκλεους 20,εγω εκει πηγα.
> μην παρεις ποσοτητα βαγγ,οταν το ανοιξεις κραταει 3 με 4 ημερες.κ νομιζω 20 μερες με 1 μηνα στο ψυγειο,κλειστο παντα.οποτε παρε μονοκιλο κ βλεπεις....


σκατα ελλαδα ειναι μονο η αθηνα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle: απο ευβοια ειμαι :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

οοοοοοχι ρε φιλε,πω πω ακυρο! μ'εστειλες τωρα.
κριμα βαγγ...  ναι αλλα σκας κ απο δω ρε,ετσι δεν ειναι?
νομιζω οτι ειχες παει για καφε με τον κομπρα ή μλκιες λεω?

----------


## sAVAZz

chris αυτο που τα πηρες ειναι διπλα απο το μπαχαρ???

----------


## just chris

σαββα δε προσεξα να σου πω την αληθεια,αυτο που προσεξα ειναι οτι βρισκεται 
πισω απο το notos home ακριβως ομως.

----------


## vaggan

> οοοοοοχι ρε φιλε,πω πω ακυρο! μ'εστειλες τωρα.
> κριμα βαγγ...  ναι αλλα σκας κ απο δω ρε,ετσι δεν ειναι?
> νομιζω οτι ειχες παει για καφε με τον κομπρα ή μλκιες λεω?


μωρε σκαω και μπορει να σκασω και μονιμα αλλα προς το παρον οχι

----------


## just chris

οταν σκασεις,σφυρα!
να σου πω που βρισκεται να πας να παρεις ενα τελαρο
να γουσταρεις :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

> οταν σκασεις,σφυρα!
> να σου πω που βρισκεται να πας να παρεις ενα τελαρο
> να γουσταρεις


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: οκ

----------


## No Fear

Bαγγελη ρωτα σε καποιο ζαχαροπλαστειο στην περιοχη σου.
Εγω ειχα παρει ασπραδι απο το Μακρο και το εχω στην καταψυξη και βγαζω οποτε χρειαστει μια συσκευασια.
Ειχα ρωτησει εναν συμμαθητη μου που εχει ζαχαροπλαστειο και μου ειπε πως παιρνει για εκεινον 5κιλες συσκευασιες,οποτε μπορεις να παρεις και να την χωρισεις σε μπουκαλια αν θες.
Δεν εχω χρειαστει ακομα,αλλα οταν ερθει η ωρα θα του ξαναμιλησω,μιας και σπανια ανεβαινω στην Αθηνα πλεον.

----------


## vaggan

> Bαγγελη ρωτα σε καποιο ζαχαροπλαστειο στην περιοχη σου.
> Εγω ειχα παρει ασπραδι απο το Μακρο και το εχω στην καταψυξη και βγαζω οποτε χρειαστει μια συσκευασια.
> Ειχα ρωτησει εναν συμμαθητη μου που εχει ζαχαροπλαστειο και μου ειπε πως παιρνει για εκεινον 5κιλες συσκευασιες,οποτε μπορεις να παρεις και να την χωρισεις σε μπουκαλια αν θες.
> Δεν εχω χρειαστει ακομα,αλλα οταν ερθει η ωρα θα του ξαναμιλησω,μιας και σπανια ανεβαινω στην Αθηνα πλεον.


ναι νομιζω ειναι σε σκονη θα τσεκαρω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Eμενα παντως μου ειχε δειξει ασπραδι σε συσκευασια tetrapack.
Ψαξε το,αξιζει τον κοπο και μιας και θα ειναι μεγαλη η συσκευασια πιστευω πως θα ειναι και φθηνοτερο!

----------


## falus

Eπειδη εδω και αρκετό καιρό εχω αντικαταστησει τα φρεσκα αυγα με τα παστεριωμενα αυγα(χρυσα αυγα η μαρκα) απο το Μάκρο ξέρουμε καθλου τις διαφορες σε αποροφηκοτητα απο τα φρεσκα?Ειναι πιο γρηγορα αποροφήσιμα απο τα φρεσκα?

----------


## PanosGlyf

Εμένα άνοιξε ένας φίλος μου μαγαζί στη Γλυφάδα με βότανα κτλπ , και έφερε αυγά σε υγρή μορφή(ασπράδι,ολόκληρο,κρόκο).
Τα δοκίμασα και μπορώ να πω ότι σα γεύση είναι μια χαρά και από τιμή κάνει 3,80ευρώ το κιλό.Κοινώς βγάζω 3 μέρες εύκολα και το κυριότερο το πρωί δε κάθομαι να σπάω αυγά και να διαχωρίζω κρόκους με ασπράδια.

----------


## ΚΡΟΚΟΣ

Προδιαγραφές Προϊόντων
Περιγραφή Προϊόντος
ΟΝΟΜΑ    Ομογενοποιημένο παστεριωμένο λευκό (λεύκωμα) αυγού όρνιθας (Gallus gallus domesticus)
ΤΥΠΟΣ    Προϊόν έτοιμο για χρήση με ή χωρίς θερμική επεξεργασία , 100 γρ αναλογούν σε 3 αυγά περίπου
Συσκευασία / Αποθήκευση / Διανομή / Χρόνος Ζωής Προϊόντος
ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ    Αποστειρωμένη σακούλα κατάλληλη για τρόφιμα εντός χαρτοκιβωτίου. Εμπορικές συσκευασίες 2,5,10 e kg.
    Άλλες συσκευασίες κατόπιν παραγγελίας.
ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ    Υπό ψύξη 0 - 3°C
ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ    Υπό ψύξη 0 - 3°C με φορτηγά αυτοδύναμου ψύξεως
ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ    20 ημέρες για τον κλειστό περιέκτη από την ημερομηνία παράγωγης
Προδιαγραφές Ποιότητας (Οργανοληπτικά Χαρακτηριστικά)
ΧΡΩΜΑ    Άχροο - ωχρό χαρακτηριστικό του λευκού αυγού
ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ / ΣΧΗΜΑ    Αφορμή – υγρή εύκολα αφρίζουσα
ΟΣΜΗ    Ελαφρά Χαρακτηριστική του λευκού αυγού
ΓΕΥΣΗ    Χαρακτηριστική του λευκού αυγού
ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑ    88±1%
ΛΙΠΟΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ    >.3%
ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ    11±1 (συντελεστής πρωτεϊνικής μετατροπής 6,25)
ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ    1%
pH    8.9±0.5

Test    n    c    m
cfu/g    M
cfu/g
Salmonella spp 25g    5    0    Απουσία    Απουσία
Enterobacterıaceae 1g    5    2    <1    <5

----------


## SkillBill

τιμη?τι διαφορα εχει η μπλε με την πρασινη συσκευασια?

υγ:δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπονται τετοια ποστς

----------


## Fataoulas

Oλα καλα και ολα ωραια σαν αξιολογηση προιοντος, μεχρι τη τελευταια παραγραφο που υποδηλωνει οτι κανεις διαφημηση.
Και ως γνωστον, θα επρεπε πρωτα να επικοινωνησεις με καποιον αρμοδια της ιστοσελιδας προκειμενου να διαφημιστεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## vasilisot

Οποιος γνωριζει που μπορω να τα βρω ας μου στελει ενα πμ γιατι δεν βρισκω πουθενα..

----------


## spartan77

τελικα πηρα 3 συσκευασιες...ρωτησα για τις διαφορες και ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια(eggpro muscle-eggpro fitness) 

*@vasilisot* εαν δεν εχεις μαθει πληροφοριες στειλε μου πμ να σου πω.....

----------


## pepito

υπαρχει και αυτο στην Καλλιθέα 



το δικο σασ δε το βρηκα πουθενά υπάρχει στο μακρό???

----------


## Metalhead|T|

καλλιθεα που και ποσο φιλε?!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

αστο το βρήκα 1 λιτρο ~30ασπραδια 4ευρω

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Που το βρησκουμε στην Καλλιθέα ?

----------


## pepito

http://levantabio.blogspot.gr/2011/12/blog-post.html

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> http://levantabio.blogspot.gr/2011/12/blog-post.html


Ευχαριστω: :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

egg pro παστεριωμενο ασπαδι απο 30 αυγα περιπου νομιζω.3 ευρω!
πισω απο το notos  home ακριβως (ομονοια).το καταστημα λεγεται κροκος.
παρτε τηλ πριν πατε για παραγγελια,μην πατε τσαμπα.
βασικα πρεπει να το καταναλωσεις μεσα σε 4 μερες αφου το ανοιξεις.συνεπως θα πρεπει να τρελαθεις στο 
ασπραδι,καποιους μπορει να μην τους βολευει αυτο.να το εχετε κ αυτο στο νου σας.

edit
μολις τωρα ειδα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα οτι εχει στησει ολοκληρη διαφημιση ο κροκος,χαχα...

----------


## christakis

καλησπερα παιδια! επειδη με ενδιαφερει και εμενα να αγορασω παστεριωμενο ασπραδι πηρα εδω τηλεφωνο να ρωτησω απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω. http://www.krokos-eggs.gr/index.php
το πιο κοντινο σε μενα που ειμαι ζωγραφου ειναι στο κεντρο, σοφοκλεους 20 και η συσκευασια του λιτρου εχει 3€! μετα υπαρχει και στη γλυφαδα οπως ειπατε πιο πριν..

----------


## stef.

θεσσαλονικη τιποτα???

----------


## a-mad

για θεσσαλονικη μπορεις να βρεις στα σουπερμαρκετ deal στο κεντρο π εχει ενα καπου κοντα στην αγια σοφιας.

τιμες δεν θυμαμαι...

----------


## Predator1995

απο τιμη στην 10αδα την καρτελα με τα αυγα ξερετε ποσο τα δινει εκει στο μαγαζι krokos?? συμφερει να παρω απο εκει η απο την λαικη?? στην λαικη 60 αυγα τα αγοραζω 7 ευρω

----------


## christakis

ο κροκος τα δινει 3€ το μπουκαλι, οπου ειναι 30 αυγα! ετσι μου ειπαν απο το τηλ τουλαχιστον. οποτε σε ποσοτητα μαλλον σου βγαινει φθηνοτερο..

----------


## Predator1995

δεν θελω το μπουκαλι κανονικα τα 10 αυγα  :01. Smile:

----------


## djroof

Σήμερα πήρα και εγώ 1λίτρο ασπράδι για να δοκιμάσω ομελέτα να δώ πως είναι. Κάθε μέρα περνάω απο εκεί οπότε με βολεύει εάν είναι "καλό". Την καρτέλα (30 ) αυγά την έχει 4ευρώ και αυτό 3 μόνο ασπράδι, οπότε συμφέρει... τουλάχιστον δεν ασχολείσε με τα τσόφλια  :01. Razz:  θα δοκιμάσω και θα γράψω...

----------


## zisis.z

το κακο ειναι οτι μονο σαν ομελετα τρωγετε ετσι δεν ειναι? οποτε νομιζω ειναι μπελας,γιατι καθε φορα θα πρεπει να τα κανω στο τηγανι,ομελετα δηλαδη.Εγω τις περισσοτερες τα τρωω βραστα,εχω παρει και μηχανημα το οποιο οταν ειναι ετοιμα κλεινει αυτοματα και αν θελεις εχει επιλογη να τα κραταει ζεστα,ουτε κοπος ουτε αγχος τιποτα.........Συν οτι αυτο το κουτι με τα αυγα οταν ανοιχτη ποσες μερες κραταει?

----------


## djroof

Λοιπόν... μια χαρά, για δοκιμή έβαλα 300γρ σε ένα ταψάκι με λαδόκολα και το έβαλα στο "ρομπότ" (φουρνός μικρός ΟΧΙ μικροκύματα!)... έγινε μια χαρά σε γεύση, υφή κτλ... αύριο θα δοκιμάσω να προσθέσω cottage, κανένα μανιτάρι κτλ. Δεν το "χτύπησα" όπως κάνουμε στην ομελέτα, έτσι υγρό το έριξα και ήθελε 5 λεπτά εκεί γύρω... 33γρ πρωτείνης για βράδυ μια χαρά ε;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω χρησιμοποιω εδω και καιρο το υγρα ασπραδι για τα πιτακια μου. Μεγαλη ευκολια...

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## aetosa

> Σήμερα πήρα και εγώ 1λίτρο ασπράδι για να δοκιμάσω ομελέτα να δώ πως είναι. Κάθε μέρα περνάω απο εκεί οπότε με βολεύει εάν είναι "καλό". Την καρτέλα (30 ) αυγά την έχει 4ευρώ και αυτό 3 μόνο ασπράδι, οπότε συμφέρει... τουλάχιστον δεν ασχολείσε με τα τσόφλια  θα δοκιμάσω και θα γράψω...


Σοφοκλέους 20 εννοείς;
3 ευρώ το λίτρο;

----------


## christakis

ναι σοφοκλεους 20 εχει μαγαζι, οπου πουλανε 3ευρο το μπουκαλι (30 ασπραδια). ετσι μου ειπαν τουλαχιστον απο το τηλεφωνο. λογικα αυριο πρωι θα παω να δω αν ισχυει και λογικα να προμηθευτω για πρωτη φορα!
μια αλλη ερωτηση τωρα. με την αλβουμινη αυγου σε σκονη, τι παιζει? γνωριζει κανεις απο εσας αν πουλανε, ποσο παει το κιλο και γενικα αν συμφερει?
εγω στη γειτονια μου το βρηκα 40ευρω το κιλο!! απαγορευτικη τιμη νομιζω....

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εχτες πηγα να βρω το μαγαζι που αναφερθηκε πιο πανω :03. Thumb up:  πισω απο την Αγ. Ελεουσα στην Καλλιθεα κ το μονο που βρηκα ηταν αδειο μαγαζι να ενοικιαζεται. :01. Sad:

----------


## christakis

αγορασα σημερα απο το μαγαζι που σας ελεγα στην σοφοκλεους! πρωτη φορα δοκιμαζω παστεριωμενο ασπραδι, καλη φαση θα ελεγα.
3 € η συσκευασια του 1 λιτρου (31 αυγα), πιο οικονομικα μου ερχεται αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι τα 30 αυγα τα αγοραζα 4 €!

----------


## aetosa

Από εδώ:




> πηγα χθες μακρο.πηρα και τα αυγουλακια μ.εφεραν  και στης παλλινης.απλα η τιμη τσουζει λιγο.2,80 πληρωσα αλλα με 50  ασπραδια μεσα χαλαλι.τα συγκεκριμενα δε χαλανε σε 3-4 μερες αλλα λεει  συνισταται γρηγορη καταναλωση.δλδ καμια βδομαδα με 10 μερες απο οτι μ  παν.ε 50 αυγα ειν αυτα   η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει ωραια γευση παντως σα τα κανονικα αυγα θα  λεγα.δε καταλαβα διαφορα.σα να σπασα αυγα να τα βαλα σε μπουκαλι κ να τα  παιρνω


Παιδιά αληθεύουν αυτές οι τιμές για Μάκρο; Ψωνίζει κανείς από 'κει;
Και πρέπει να 'σαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας για να ψωνίσεις; Ζητάνε ΑΦΜ για επιβεβαίωση;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σήμερα πήρα 8 λίτρα. 2,95€ το λίτρο. Και ναι  πρέπει να έχεις επαγγελματικο αφμ για να βγάλεις κάρτα 

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## aetosa

Ε εντάξει, ίδια τιμή με Σοφοκλέους 20. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάμε Μάκρο.

----------


## kotsoum

Για Θεσσ εχει τιποτα αλλου παιδια εκτος Μακρο?

----------


## aetosa

Μόλις έβαλα στο τηγάνι το ασπράδι από Σοφοκλέους 20.
Παιδιά, ωμό δεν μοιάζει και τόσο με ασπράδι αυγού, είναι υπερβολικά ρευστό.
Σαν αραιωμένο...δε με πείθει ότι είναι ασπράδι αυγού  :01. Unsure: .

Μετά το τηγάνισμα πάντως μοιάζει για κανονικό, εμφανισιακά και γευστικά.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι και του Μακρο που το φτιάχνουν τα χρυσά αυγά... Και σκέτο πικριζει κάπως... 

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## aetosa

Αν έχουμε κανένα τεχνολόγο τροφίμων να μας ενημερώσει καλά θα ήτανε.
Ίσως να γίνεται έτσι λόγω της παστερίωσης.

----------


## shogun

Μπορεί να έχει σχέση με την ποιότητα της πρώτης ύλης. Μου έχουν τύχει αυγά με αρκετά ρευστό ασπράδι.

----------


## aetosa

Μήπως ήταν παστεριωμένα  :01. ROFL: ;

----------


## eleutheros

Εχει μακρο στη θεσσαλονικη;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Έχει ένα Δυτικά στην Ιωνια & ενα Ανατολικά στην Καλαμαριά.

----------


## zisis.z

Παντος δεν ειναι τοσο φθηνα οσο βλεπω μερικους που το λετε γιατι αγοραζεις στην ιδια περιπου τιμη αντε λιγο χαμηλωτερα με τα κανονικα αυγα αλλα αγοραζεις μονο το ασπραδι,ενω στο κανονικο αυγουλακι το αγοραζεις ολοκληρο συν οτι ξερεις τι τρως.....Εγω στα 6 αυγα που τρωω καθημερινα θα φαω τους 2 κροκους.......

----------


## aetosa

> Παντος δεν ειναι τοσο φθηνα οσο βλεπω μερικους που το λετε γιατι αγοραζεις στην ιδια περιπου τιμη αντε λιγο χαμηλωτερα με τα κανονικα αυγα αλλα αγοραζεις μονο το ασπραδι,ενω στο κανονικο αυγουλακι το αγοραζεις ολοκληρο συν οτι ξερεις τι τρως.....Εγω στα 6 αυγα που τρωω καθημερινα θα φαω τους 2 κροκους.......


Ένα μεσαίο αυγό απ'οτη λαική έχει 15 λεπτά.
6x15=90 λεπτά.
6 ασπράδια + 2 κρόκοι = 8 ασπράδια, άρα ένα ασπράδι = 0.90/8=0.1125€.
Η συσκευασία έχει 31 ασπράδια και κάνει 3 ευρώ, άρα ένα ασπράδι=3/31=0.0967€.

Άρα πιο φτηνή η συσκευασία.
Αν και πιο σωστό θα 'τανε να υπολογίσουμε με γραμμάρια.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί να πετάω τρόφιμα... Δεν το κάνω τόσο λόγω τιμής... 

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## theoulis

Aγορασμένο προχτές από τον Βασίλαγα στην Πόντου (Θεσσαλονίκη). Συσκευασία 31 ασπραδιών περίπου με κόστος 3,18€.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Ζαχαροπλαστείο ειναι αυτο;;;;

Σκόνη η υγρό ειναι αυτο;;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## djroof

Να πώ και εγώ τη γνώμη μου αφού έχω γίνει μεγάλος fan των αυγών.

Τη συσκευασία όπως έγραψα και πιο παλιά την πήρα και εγώ (κέντρο Αθήνα) 3 ευρώ. Πολύ καλή λύση, φθηνή και γρήγορη (που να σπάς τώρα αυγά και να ξεχωρίζεις ασπράδια κτλ). Για γρήγορες συνταγές και μαγείρεμα είναι μια χαρά.

Για τα φρέσκα αυγά έχω να πω κάτι... επειδή είναι "τυχερός" και οι γονείς μου φέρνουν αρκετά απο χωριό (έξω απο Λαμία), μπορώ να πώ οτι είναι Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ με αυτά που θα βρείτε στη λαική... Αυτό τον καιρό τρώω απο λαική γιατί τελείωσαν του χωριού και η γεύση πραγματικά ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ με τα χωριάτικα που ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΤΑΙΖΟΥΝ τις κότες... Οπότε το εάν είναι καλύτερο το ασπράδι (υγρό) σε σύγκριση με τα αυγά λαικής για εμένα πιστεύω το ίδιο είναι ακριβώς. Εάν θέλω κρόκο βράζω 1-2 να έχω και τα τρώω ολόκληρα.

 :01. Wink:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Ζαχαροπλαστείο ειναι αυτο;;;;
> 
> Σκόνη η υγρό ειναι αυτο;;;;



Σουπερ μαρκετ ειναι.Αυτη τη συσκευασια την αγοραζα απο το Μακρο γυρω στα 3 ευρω,ειναι καλή περιπτωση.  :01. Wink:

----------


## theoulis

> Ζαχαροπλαστείο ειναι αυτο;;;;
> 
> Σκόνη η υγρό ειναι αυτο;;;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Όπως απάντησε κι ο φίλος πιο πάνω, είναι σούπερ μάρκετ στην δυτική είσοδο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Είναι υγρό από ασπράδια και τα έκανα σε αντικολητικό τηγάνι! Μπορώ να πω πως έγιναν αρκετά ικανοποιητικά και δεν υπήρχε διαφορά από το αν έριχνα τα απράδια 5-6 αυγών στο τηγάνι.

----------


## Pappous45

Συντηρητικα δεν εχουν? Πως διατηρηται το ασπραδι που ειναι  πολυ ευαισθητο?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Δεν εχει συντηρητικά,περνάει μια ελαφριά παστερίωση και αντέχει 3-4 μερες μετά το ανοιγμα σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία.Σε κλειστή συσκευασία νομιζω δινει κατι λιγοτερο απο μηνα για λήξη.

----------


## theoulis

> Δεν εχει συντηρητικά,περνάει μια ελαφριά παστερίωση και αντέχει 3-4 μερες μετά το ανοιγμα σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία.Σε κλειστή συσκευασία νομιζω δινει κατι λιγοτερο απο μηνα για λήξη.


Έτσι ακριβώς! Εγώ το πήρα στις 6/9 και είχε λήξη στις 2/10. Μετά το άνοιγμα λέει πως πρέπει να καταναλωθεί όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται και δίνει θερμοκρασία συντήρησης 0 έως 2(!).
Πάντως είναι προϊόν γνωστής και νομίζω καλής εταιρίας.

----------


## beefmeup

εχει κυκλοφορησει απο τα Χρυσα Αυγα :01. Mr. Green:  μια συσκευασια των 500ml με ασπραδια σε υγρη μορφη.
παστεριωμενα φυσικα,υπαρχει σε καποια σουπερ μαρκετ...δινει περιπου 55γρ πρωτεινης ολη η συσκευασια ,δλδ καπου 10,50γρ ανα 100 ml..
καπου 2μιση ευρω εχει.
αγορασα μια ετσι απο περιεργεια για δοκιμη..θα γραψω εντυπωσεις αν κ για ομελετα τα πηρα δεν παιζει να κανω τον Ροκυ.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

2,5 ευρω με ενα 60αρι πρωτεινης σιγουρα αξιζουν ετσι καμια ομελετα τις ταρζανιες του ροκυ ουτε κατα διανοια :01. Razz:

----------


## jimmatas

εγω παντως εχω καταβολευτει με τα 500ml απο Χρυσα Αυγα, ισως να μην ειναι η πιο φτηνη λυση αλλα μου λυνει τα χερια καθε πρωι.

----------


## sailim

> εγω παντως εχω καταβολευτει με τα 500ml απο Χρυσα Αυγα, ισως να μην ειναι η πιο φτηνη λυση αλλα μου λυνει τα χερια καθε πρωι.


Θεσσαλονίκη εχει φτασει η χάρη τους;
Μπρουμε να το βρουμε;

----------


## NASSER

> εγω παντως εχω καταβολευτει με τα 500ml απο Χρυσα Αυγα, ισως να μην ειναι η πιο φτηνη λυση αλλα μου λυνει τα χερια καθε πρωι.


Έχω μάθει πως φέρνει το κατάστημα ''Χρυσά αυγά'' που βρίσκεται στη Βαρβάκειο αγορά, επί της οδού Αθηνάς. 
Μήπως μπορείς να μας αναφέρεις την τιμή στα 500ml και τις περιεκτικότητες που αναγράφει η συσκευασία?

----------


## beefmeup

τα εχω ποσταρει νασσερ στην πισω σελιδα :01. Smile:

----------


## jimmatas

Θα κοιταξω παιδια και θα γραψω τι περιεχει. 2.60 εχει το κουτι 500ml, δε το λες και φτηνο , και περιεχει ασπραδι απο 16 αυγα. 
 Κυριως στην ομελετα το βαζω αλλα και σκετο που δοκιμασα μια χαρα πινεται, απλα αφηστε το λιγο να ζεσταθει γιατι αλλιως εχουμε "παγωμα εγκεφαλου"  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> εχει κυκλοφορησει απο τα Χρυσα Αυγα μια συσκευασια των 500ml με ασπραδια σε υγρη μορφη.
> παστεριωμενα φυσικα,υπαρχει σε καποια σουπερ μαρκετ...δινει περιπου 55γρ πρωτεινης ολη η συσκευασια ,δλδ καπου 10,50γρ ανα 100 ml..
> καπου 2μιση ευρω εχει.
> αγορασα μια ετσι απο περιεργεια για δοκιμη..θα γραψω εντυπωσεις αν κ για ομελετα τα πηρα δεν παιζει να κανω τον Ροκυ..


Τώρα το είδα Διονύση.  :03. Thumb up: 
Οκ 16 αυγά κάνουν λιγότερο από 2,60€ και είναι φρέσκα σε σχέση με την παστερίωση... Και προσωπικά στο πρωινό θα έβαζα και δυο κρόκους... για να μην πω θα αφαιρούσα δυο κρόκους  :01. Razz: 
Θα προτιμήσω να αγοράζω καρτέλες αυγών  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

η αληθεια ειναι οτι συμπαθω κ γω τους κροκους..ορφανα τα αυγα δεν λενε κ πολλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmatas

ενταξει δεν τρωω σκετο ασπραδι ομελετα , σπαω και 2 αυγα ολοκληρα. αλλα απο το να πεταω τους υπολοιπους κροκους καλυτερα ασπραδι σε συσκευασια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εκτος απο σκονες κ χαπια σημερα ειπα να δοκιμασω κ μια καθαρη πρωτεινη στην φυσικη του μορφη. :01. Wink: 
Ομελετα σε αντικολλητικο θα γινουν + κ κανενα κροκο.   Αναλογια 4 προς 1 λεω για αρχικη δοκιμη κ βλεπουμε.

*Κ τα αυγα ορτικιου κ αυτα για δοκιμη για ψυχολογικους λογους. :01. Razz:     Βραστα μου ειπε ο εξυπηρετηκοτατος αυγουλας καθως κ οτι γενικα τα αυγα απο πτηνα (οχι κοτες :01. Wink: ) εχουν υψηλοτερη βιολογικη αξια.

----------


## NASSER

Ωραία συσκευασία τα ασπράδια  :03. Thumb up: 
Κάποτε έτρωγα αυγά από χήνες... πολύ καλύτερη γεύση, καλύτερη βιολογική αξία. Βραστά τα έτρωγα, το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι πως τα τσόφλια μύριζαν πιο έντονα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με αυτη την συσκευασια :03. Thumb up:  ειναι φανερο που απευθυνονται κ ποιους θελει να προσελκυσει. :01. Wink: 

Ζητησα να δοκιμασω κ αυγα χηνας,γαλοπουλας αλλα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει ολο τον χρονο αλλα απο Μαρτιο.
Ειχε μονο  αυγα απο στρουθοκαμηλο 23 ε το ενα.    Ασε λεω ,θα παρω οταν κανω παρτυ ομελετα :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vaggan

> Με αυτη την συσκευασια ειναι φανερο που απευθυνονται κ ποιους θελει να προσελκυσει.
> 
> Ζητησα να δοκιμασω κ αυγα χηνας,γαλοπουλας αλλα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει ολο τον χρονο αλλα απο Μαρτιο.
> Ειχε μονο  αυγα απο στρουθοκαμηλο 23 ε το ενα.    Ασε λεω ,θα παρω οταν κανω παρτυ ομελετα


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  ε ρε φιλε και μετα σου λενε τραβα στο χωριο να φας αυγο απο αλανιαρα κοτα και εσεις εκει στην αθηνα μονο αυγα μονοκερου δεν σας εχουν :01. Mr. Green: παντως τα 23 ευρω του στρουθοκαμηλου δεν ξερω αν αξιζει τα λεφτα του αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι τεραστια τα αυγα τους

----------


## beefmeup

αμα ειναι για 23 ευρω σου βρισκω κ αυγα beef :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αυγα κομπρας εχετε φαει? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SOLID

Χωρις πλακα τωρα,φραγκοκοτας ειναι πολυ καλο αυγο και απο θεμα αξιας  αλλα και επειδη ειναι φραγκοκοτα δεν παιζει πολυ εμποριο και σχεδον  παντα θα ειναι απο φραγκοκοτες που τρωνε νορμαλ τροφη και βοσκουν στην φυση.

----------


## dabblaa

για αυτο που λεγατε για τα αυγα σε συσκευασια πουλιουνται οσοι ειναι απο θεσσαλονικη στο DEAL που ειναι κατω απο την αγιας σοφιας.. εγω επαιρνα αλλα δεν ειναι καλα γιατι με πονουσαν το στομαχι , καλα δεν μιλαω για το κλασιμο...  :01. Razz:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος

μονο στην κυπρο το εχει

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος



----------


## beefmeup

χαχαχα ,ο αναβολικος κοκκορας τα σπαει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος

> χαχαχα ,ο αναβολικος κοκκορας τα σπαει


αμα τα φας γινεσαι ετσι χαχα :01. Razz:

----------


## Kostis20

Βρήκα και αγόρασα αυτό το προιόν. Το ήπια 2 ώρες πριν την προπόνηση. Δεν ξέρω βρε παιδιά αν ήταν οφθαλμαπάτη, αλλά είδα μεγαλύτερο πρήξιμο από ότι συνήθως! 




Έχει 21γρ πρωτεινης και 14γρ υδατάνθρακα, γεύση πολύ καλή. 
Λογικά ισούται με 5 αυγά περίπου. Κόστιζε 1,50 ευρώ.

----------


## Feth

placebo of Peace

----------


## vaggan

γιατι το λες αυτο?^

----------


## Panos1976

Απο πασιγνωστη αλυσιδα

----------


## ds mitsi

Πίνεται αυτό το πράγμα απο θεμα γεύσης? 
Σαν να μου προκαλεί αναγουλα αυγο σε υγρή μορφή μπλιαχ

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Δεν ειναι τόσο για να το πίνουμε,όσο ειναι πρακτικο στο να κάνεις τις συνταγές σου (πχ πιτακια βρωμης το πρωι) χωρίς να σπας αυγα να λερώνεσαι κλπ ...Αυτό  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

τα ειχα ποσταρει 2-3 σελιδες πιο πισω..δεν δοκιμασα να τα πιω ποτε βεβαια..μονο για καμια ομελετα κλπ,η βασικα για γλυκα βολευουν..
δεν ειναι ακριβως σαν ασπραδια απο αυγο, με την εννοια οτι δεν ειναι σαν μυξα.. :01. Mr. Green: 
περισοτερο υγρο ειναι..

----------


## Panos1976

> Πίνεται αυτό το πράγμα απο θεμα γεύσης? 
> Σαν να μου προκαλεί αναγουλα αυγο σε υγρή μορφή μπλιαχ


Ποτε δεν εχω πιει ασπραδια , μια απο τα ιδια και γω.

Σε ενημερωνω ομως οτι μπορεις να κανεις παπαδες ...
Απο το να βαλεις σε ενα μπολακι και βουρ στο φουρνο μικροκυματων για 3 λεπτα το πολυ , μεχρι σε ενα αντικολητικο με βρωμη για κρεπα!

----------


## Panos1976

> τα ειχα ποσταρει 2-3 σελιδες πιο πισω..δεν δοκιμασα να τα πιω ποτε βεβαια..μονο για καμια ομελετα κλπ,η βασικα για γλυκα βολευουν..
> δεν ειναι ακριβως σαν ασπραδια απο αυγο, με την εννοια οτι δεν ειναι σαν μυξα..
> περισοτερο υγρο ειναι..


Σαν υγρη μιξα θα ελεγα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## ds mitsi

Αηδία! 
Γενικά κατι τετοιες συνταγες δεν πολύτρώγονται ωστόσο ίσως το παρω για δοκιμή να δω πως θα μου βγει!

----------


## Sokras789

παιδιά σας έσωσα!!! http://aspradiavgou.gr/ άμα πατήσετε διανομή κατοίκων μπορείτε να τα κάνετε παραγγελια στο σπίτι σας.Εγώ μόλις παρήγγειλα 5 κομμάτια για 14 euro.Δοκιμάστε k εσείς

----------


## aepiskeptis

Κάποια σούπερ μάρκετ για επαγγελματίες έχουν επίσης.
Αλλά είναι μόνο για μαρεγκα, βγάζουν πολλά υγρά αν τα βάλεις τηγάνι

Και έχει και κάποιο σούπερ μάρκετ από χρυσά αυγα.
Αυτό δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει.

Αυτό που ποστάρες πως είναι και με τι το μαγειρεύεις;

----------


## jimmatas

παιδες εχει φερει το lidl απο σημερα 1.99 το μισολιτρο της OvoFresco (Ηπειρωτικα Αυγα) για οποιον ενδιαφερεται με ημ. ληξης 7/02/16.

----------


## Odysseas22

ότι χειρότερο σε συκευασία, μια φορά είχα δοκιμάσει κ πηγα να κάνω εμετό. Χίλιες φορές να αγοράζεις αυγα

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Σήμερα ήμουν κέντρο και μιας και το συζητουσα με ένα φίλο.. Αγόρασα. Μια συσκευασία του κιλου N
EGGPRO FITNESS για 3.50ευρω..
Τρωω 10με12 βράστα ασπραδια τη μέρα... Οπότε θα, δω την αναλογία σε ml και θα υπολογισω ανάλογα.. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## zoran

Έχω δεί στο super market να πωλούνται ασπράδια αβγών σε συσκευασίες σαν αυτές του γάλατος. Πως μπορεί να τα φάει κανείς τα ασπράδια αυτά;

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Αν καταλαβα καλα ποια εννοεις, ειναι σε υγρη μορφη. Οποτε τα πινεις σαν να ηταν γαλα.  :01. Razz: 

Και μπορεις φυσικα να τα χρησιμοποιησεις οπως θα χρησιμοποιουσες ενα αυγο μετα το ανοιγμα, μπορεις και να τα τηγανισεις, να τα βαλεις σε pancakes, brownies και γω δεν ξερω τι.

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπορείς να τα κάνεις και ομελέτα

----------


## zoran

Άραγε βιολογικά ασπράδια υπάρχουν;
Ομελέτα όταν λες... πως δηλαδή;

----------


## mono AEK

Τα ρίχνεις στο τηγάνι

----------


## beefmeup

απιστευτο!!

----------


## Ioannis Duff

> απιστευτο!!


χαχαχαχα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## thegravijia

http://aspradiavgou.gr/wp-content/up...-1071x1500.png
το χει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## kapapios

Ναι το περνω απο τοτε που βγηκε. Υπαρχει και σε γευση σοκολατα, Προτιμω την φραουλα , το αγοραζω απο τον σκλαβενιτη αλλα το εχω δει και αλλα μεγαλα σ/μ. Η γευση ειναι ικανοποιητικη εγω τουλαχιστον το πινω χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## Μητσαρας

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πού μπορώ να βρω το φθηνότερο παστεριωμένο ασπράδι αυγού στην Αθήνα; Παίρνω από το krokos-eggs που το έχει 3,5 ευρώ/ 1kg .Υπάρχει κάπου αλλού φθηνότερα;

----------


## Μητσαρας

κανείς?  :01. Unsure:

----------

